# :::Zeigt her eure Helius Touren:::



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

@525Rainer

Ganz einfach: *ZEIGT HER EURE HELIUS TOUREN!!!*

Ne dufte Runde im Harz...






Der Anblick wie immer ein Traum... 





 ....Erbsensuppe bei Kukki macht richtig Dampf in den Wadl'n...





 ....nach Kukki beginnt die Drückerei...





 ....Traumpanorama und ein wahrer Kotzanstieg...





 ....*NACH HOCH KOMMT RUNTER *...





 ....ein Klassiker, immer wieder endgeil...





 ...Selbstauslöser, nach der 20zigsten Anfahrt hatte ick die Schnauze voll...





 ...hier war doch der Weg...






 ...da ist er...





 ...Ruhe, Einsamkeit und in der Ferne die Brockenbahn...





 ...es ging immer hoch und runter und wieder hoch und runter...






 ...Anna Maria Helius kiekt sich den Brocken an...





 ...soviel zum Thema Selbstauslöser und finstere Harztrails...





 ...noch ein schönes Panorama mit Blick nach Wernigerode und ein letzter Ritt über den Höllentrail ...





 ...zufrieden rolle ick zurück nach 3 Annen Hohne...





 ...verdammt kalt im Hochharz, erstmal ne gepflegte Suppe gekocht...

Packe dann mal meine Klamotten, die hohen Berge rufen. 

checkb


----------



## c_w (6. Juni 2009)

Ich raff aber immer noch nicht, wat dat auf dem Oberrohr ist... ^^
Oder isses ein Ministativ und darum auf einem Teil der Bilder nicht drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2009)

sehr geile foto love story!
sehr geiler T5! multivan? atlantis? oder nur transporter mit extras?
schaut aus wie im bayrischen wald.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juni 2009)

saugeile idee der fred. ich hoffe ich kann den dann nach meiner genesung auch füllen!


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

> Oder isses ein Ministativ und darum auf einem Teil der Bilder nicht drauf?



Yep. 



> sehr geiler T5! multivan? atlantis? oder nur transporter mit extras?



T5 Transporter mit 174 PS DSG ohne TDI Branding mit Stahlfelge und Bauarbeiterfarbe.  Macht Laune wenn von hinten die Lichthupe kommt und der Turbo gezündet wird. 

checkb


----------



## waschi82 (6. Juni 2009)

Very nice Story!


----------



## zwops (6. Juni 2009)

wirklich schöne idee der fred!
bin nächste woche während des bikefestivals fünf tage in willingen...werde mal zusehen dass ich mal ein paar ordentliche tourenfotos hinbekomme und hier meinen beitrag leisten kann.
wenn noch jemand da sein sollte könnte man auch`n heli-treffen und ne gesammelte heli-tour machen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2009)

...schöne bilder , checkb !!! seid n gutes team , deine anna maria und du !! ))))


----------



## Kor74 (6. Juni 2009)

Find ich auch,
die Bilder sind sehr gut gelungen.
Ich habe auch ne frage. Was ist es für ein Sattelrohr hast du?
eine Bezeichnung oder Herstellername? 
Gruß.


----------



## DJT (7. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> saugeile idee der fred



Tja, checkb ist halt der volle trend-checker 

Ich war bis heute für ein paar Tage in Südtirol. Leider der einzige Biker in der Familie, deswegen auch nur Selbstauslöserbilder der Touren

Die besten Pferde im Wald




Auf 2116m




irchendwo im Wald 




Auf 2270m




Auslösertiming


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

> Leider der einzige Biker in der Familie, deswegen auch nur Selbstauslöserbilder der Touren.



Alles eine Frage der Geduld und Technik. 

Der Fred lebt.  Mal sehen was ich aus den hohen Bergen mitbringe. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (7. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Geduld und Technik.



Stimmt 



checkb schrieb:


> ....Erbsensuppe bei Kukki macht richtig Dampf in den Wadl'n...



...nicht nur in den Wadl'n oder?


----------



## checkb (7. Juni 2009)

> Was ist es für ein Sattelrohr hast du?



Meinst du mich bzw. das Ministativ oder die Sattelstütze? 

checkb


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juni 2009)

Echt gute Thread-Idee ...
am nächsten Mittwoch soll endlich mein Rahmen eintreffen, dann kann ich auch endlich auf Helius-Touren gehen


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2009)

...wenig spektukalär , aber sehr nette tour !!!  ))


----------



## mtboma (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Trek, schreib doch wenigstens mal da hin, wo du da warst. Nur Bilder rein schmeißen finde ich ein bisschen uninformativ.


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

muss sagen bei den Bildern von checkb und DJT bekommt man direkt lust auf Urlaub - neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (7. Juni 2009)

Bocca di Trat (sieht man ja....)


----------



## Kor74 (8. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Meinst du mich bzw. das Ministativ oder die Sattelstütze?
> 
> checkb



Hi [email protected]
Ich habe schon dich gemeint. Es geht um die Satttelrohrstütze. 
Kannst du sie per hebel versenken oder wie? Taugt das System was.
Welche Hersteller? Welche Kamera?

Die Bilder sind super gelungen. Der Kontrast und der Rest was dazu gehört, die Landschaft find ich Klasse. Leider haben wir hier ein Kack Wetter. 
Vielleicht wird es was am  WE
schöne Grüße


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2009)

@Kor74:
wie wäre es denn mit dem Studium der eingängigen Threads über verstellbare Sattelstützen?

eine Kind Shock i900 wird es wohl sein

sowas gibts aber auch von einigen anderen Herstellern...

einfach mal die Suche anwerfen!

offtopic ENDE


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juni 2009)

@kim : ...wetterau - büdesheim .... geheimer trail   ))


----------



## Kor74 (9. Juni 2009)

servus der [email protected] 
Ich kenne die verstellbaren Sattelstützen.
Trotzdem hat es mich interessiert, was er jetzt bei seinem AM verwendet.
Also ein Kind schock.
Werde ich mal mir anschauen.
Danke für die Info


----------



## zwops (21. Juni 2009)

...zwei kleine pics von der gestrigen Tour in der Haard (Kreis RE in NRW)...das Gelände könnte für ein FR heftiger sein, aber spass macht`s allemal


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> dann kann ich auch endlich auf Helius-Touren gehen



... nach langem Warten konnte ich gestern endlich mal auf Tour mit meinem neuen Bike gehen:





im Hintergrund: Madenburg bei Eschbach/Pfalz


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2009)

wasn ditte fürn lenker?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2009)

Syntace Vector 9° Carbon 680mm


----------



## zwops (5. Juli 2009)

der lenker?...syntace vector carbon....wollte ich gerade tippen als fibbs selbst antwortete 
ab nächste woche gehts mit`m helius nach lenzerheide und dann noch nach saalbach. 
erhoffe mir ein paar schöne freeride-touren fotos um den fred hier zu füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (7. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... nach langem Warten konnte ich gestern endlich mal auf Tour mit meinem neuen Bike gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na sooooowas. Dort war ich auch am gleicher Tag!!! gegen 16.00 mit einem Helius cc ROT/SCHWARZ.

Bist du aus der Gegend?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2009)

frenchy schrieb:


> Bist du aus der Gegend?



2 Nicolai an einem Tag, HAMMER 

liegt quasi vor meiner Haustür (Waldhambach)


----------



## frenchy (7. Juli 2009)

Fährst du mit Optimizer....siehe meine Signatur - Er hat uns entdeckt http://team.sangliers.free.fr/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=729?? Ich fahre meistens in die Vogesen oder Schwarzwald. Ich bin seit 2/3Monatenauf Entdeckungstouren durch die Pfalz! Irgendwann sollten wir mal ne runde gemeinsam fahren!!

hier über Bad Herrenalb / Nord-Schwarzwald - ZicZac-Weg ...!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2009)

Kommt schon mal vor das ich mit Opti unterwegs bin, wenn auch sehr selten, da immer irgend etwas dazwischen kommt ...

Der ZicZac Weg seht schonmal nicht schlecht aus.

Hab übrigens noch ne Rechnung mit der Teufelsmühle offen, wenn wir schonmal vom Schwarzwald reden 
Dort war ich 2003/2004 des öfteren unterwegs.

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## frenchy (9. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ..................
> Hab übrigens noch ne Rechnung mit der Teufelsmühle offen, wenn wir schonmal vom Schwarzwald reden
> Dort war ich 2003/2004 des öfteren unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Na dann bist du herzlichst eingeladen um die Rechnung auszugleichen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Juli 2009)

Meine letzte Tour mit meinem Helius ging ins Fichtelgebirge, nördliche Oberpfalz, Naturpark Steinwald:
















Burg Weissenstein:





So war ich mehrere Tage unterwegs... Freeriden, Downhillen und Motocrossen. Für jeden Bereich das passende Nicolai-Gefährt. Besser kann ein Urlaub nicht sein!!!


----------



## checkb (10. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder.  Im Fichtelgebirge am Ochsenkopf ist das nächste *BROCKEN-ROCKEN 2010*, vielleicht sieht man sich da.

checkb


----------



## PiratPilot (22. Juli 2009)

Letzten Freitag im Dachsteinmassiv, auf dem Heilbronner Weg in Richtung Krippenstein: 1100hm hoch schieben, 9km fahren und dann mit der letzten Seilbahn runter, da Gewitter drohte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juli 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag im Dachsteinmassiv, auf dem Heilbronner Weg in Richtung Krippenstein: 1100hm hoch schieben, 9km fahren und dann mit der letzten Seilbahn runter, da Gewitter drohte.



da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hatte dafür aber kein Gewitter und ne hammergeile Abfahrt 

Ludwigsturm bei Rhodt:





Kalmit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (27. Juli 2009)

...wieder zuhaus und voller sehnsucht auf den nächsten alpen-urlaub wartend hat man wenigstens ein paar bilder die einem die wartezeit verkürzen...

bergstation rothornbahn lenzerheide...durchs schneefeld und dann links gehts auf die trek bike attack strecke, rechts um den berg herum auf die freeride runde




in dem gelände war/ist das heli fr ein echter spassgarant...




durch die ebene geht ein sehr feiner technischer trail richtung alp sanaspans...(diejenigen, die schon mal dort waren wissen was ich meine )


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2009)

Schöne Pics. Bike Attack ´09 ich komme!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2009)

.... man ich will auch in die Alpen 

war heute in den Vogesen, genauer gesagt am Donon unterwegs:


----------



## checkb (28. Juli 2009)

@zwops

Merci für die Pics.  Nächste Woche werde ick die Trails mal begutachten. 

checkb


----------



## zwops (30. Juli 2009)

...so, mal was aus der zweiten Urlaubswoche in Saalbach...schöne Endurotour übers Wetterkreuz, Barnkogel bis zum Schmarrn im Spielberghaus 










ich bin vier Jahre nicht in Saalbach gewesen und muss sagen, dass sich da unglaublich viel verändert hat...zum Positiven! Superb, was man da auch außerhalb der Freeridestrecken machen kann


----------



## dadsi (8. August 2009)

So jetzt habe ich den Umbau zum Tourenfreerider mal am Lago Maggiore getestet. Dabei festgestellt: das ist ein Paradies für Techniker
Monte Morisolo Abfahrt in 2 Etappen mit kleinem Singletrailstück am Hang entlang.
1. Etappe von 1311 auf 780 in 1200m Fahrstrecke! Der Hammer
2. Etappe nach Erholpedalierstrekce auf Höhenlinie, von  810 auf 320 in 1300m Fahrstrecke.
Selten so viel S3 und mehr auf einem trail erlebt.

vor der Abfahrt:




Bis zum See Juchee:




das waren noch die "leichten" Dinge:




das Ding geht da in Falllinie mit meterhohen Stufen nach unten




Hier gings oben rechts an der Mauer vorbei, paar Wanderer dort getroffen, die dann umdrehten, nachdem ich gesagt hatte, dass es weiter oben noch heftiger, weil ausgesetzter sei




Sorry für die Quali, nur Handy und ich war allein unterwegs...

Aber das wird nicht mein letzter trip dorthin gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (8. August 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## dadsi (9. August 2009)

Back in GER
local trails, dieses Jahr ist wohl alles, überall, grün





wo kommen die denn nur her?





muddu mal das HR zwischen de Kimme nämmä





macht wohl sichtlich Spass das Ganze...


----------



## checkb (18. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Pics von der 30000er Tour Anfang August.






Da ick meistens die Fotos mache, bin ick logischerweise fast nie mit auf den Bildern.  

Teil 1: ...klick hier.

Teil 2: ...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2009)

alex gar nicht dabei?


----------



## checkb (24. August 2009)

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Bock auf *BROCKEN-ROCKEN 2009 *....klick hier.

*Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei!!!*

checkb


----------



## Über (29. August 2009)

Von mir auch mal'n paar Bilder der "Hausrunde":

Dat "Helius-Gemöbel":




Trail am "Velmers":





Höchster Punkt der Runde 468m ü. NN









Start der Runde bei ca 135m ü. NN.
Ges. ca. 1000 hm.


Gruß
Über


----------



## schnellerseller (10. September 2009)

Ich bau mir gerade auch n Fr "Touring" auf...hab gesehen da sind einige längere Vorbauten verbaut, scheint ja schon Sinn zu machen wenn man auch mal Strecke machen will. Ist für das FR n 100-120mm Vorbau zu Krass oder was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen...? Dankeschonmal....


----------



## zwops (10. September 2009)

also eigentlich liegt das hauptaugenmerk des FR ja doch beim spass in der abfahrt(hoch kommt man ja irgendwie immer)...und da machen lange vorbauten ja den meisten leuten fahrtechnisch nicht wirklich spass 
ich fahre wegen der wendigkeit im alpinen trail und bikepark ein FR größe L mit einem 70 mm vorbau (eigentlich hätte ich auch gut einen xl rahmen nehmen können...dann hätte ich aber wohl einen 50 mm vorbau drangebaut)

also alles deutlich unter 100mm


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2009)

Bin gerade noch im Vinschgau, die Trails sind wirklich hammer und wie fürs AM Gemacht


----------



## checkb (24. September 2009)

Vinschgau ist wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Vinschgau ist wirklich ein Traum.



Ja, absolut! Leider wurde gerade der Shuttle-Tag morgen abgesagt... hab mich so auf die 3500hm Downhills gefreut 

Dann ist morgen doch wieder hochkurbeln angesagt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. September 2009)

Hatte ich letzter Woche Freitag gemacht. Zwar nur mit meinem Nonius, aber war der Hammer ! Viel Spaß noch im Vinschgau !


----------



## zwops (24. September 2009)

war gerade ein paar tage im harz trailen...alles super, außer dass ich meine kamera vergessen habe  ich idiot.
aber ein großes lob (diesmal öffentlich) an den checker (checkb) für den karten-tip harz


----------



## checkb (25. September 2009)

> großes lob (diesmal öffentlich) an den checker (checkb )



Ick werde ganz *rot*.  Der Harz ist wirklich fett, genau das richtige Geläuf für unsere Heliuse.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hatte ich letzter Woche Freitag gemacht. Zwar nur mit meinem Nonius, aber war der Hammer ! Viel Spaß noch im Vinschgau !



Danke! Sundowner war nun doch, bin vollkommen stoked 

Morgen noch mal den den Trail am Sonnenberg und dann gehts leider wieder heim. Aber Vinschgau ist wirklich spitze, bin schon wieder am planen.


----------



## checkb (30. September 2009)

Vielleicht habt ihr Bock eure Sonntagsrunde mit einen Adrenalinschub zu starten.  






Man sieht sich im Harz....

checkb


----------



## Oettinger (8. Oktober 2009)

@dreamdeep

kann das sein, dass wir uns auf dem Trail getroffen haben? 

Hoffe, du hattest noch ne gute Zeit, ich bin am nächsten Tag von der Toebrunner Alm abgefahres, sehr empfehlenswert! 

Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass wir uns auf dem Trail getroffen haben?



Ja, dachte mir schon das man sich hier mal wieder über den weg läuft  



> Hoffe, du hattest noch ne gute Zeit, ich bin am nächsten Tag von der Toebrunner Alm abgefahres, sehr empfehlenswert!


War absolut spitze  Die "Toebrunn Tour" wollte ich auch noch fahren, haben wir aber leider nicht mehr geschafft. Das nächste mal dann.


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwo im Paradies auf Tour...





Jetzt gibt es mal ein Bild von mir und dann fehlen die Bergzipfel.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. Oktober 2009)

Schön 

... und hier regnet es und ich muss arbeiten * seufz*


----------



## checkb (13. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> ... und hier regnet es und ich muss arbeiten * seufz*




Ist auch schon wieder 1 Woche her, quasi Sasionabschluss in den Alpen.

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

schönes bild... ich muss in die berge.


----------



## ins (13. Oktober 2009)

Pack aber die Skier mit ein


----------



## fuzzball (13. Oktober 2009)

oder du kaufst die sowas ans FR 
https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

hihi. naja solange der Schnee nicht allzuhoch liegt kann ich meine wetscreams in 2.2 aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Oktober 2009)

An den steileren Stellen kommt man bis ca. 40cm Neuschnee noch ganz gut runtergefräst, allerdings hat man in den flacheren Stücken dann ein anstrengendes Problem  wie ich vor zwei Jahren feststellen durfte. Auf der Piste wohlgemerkt.


----------



## checkb (23. November 2009)

Noch jemand Unterwegs hier?

Fotos von Proper...





*Aufwärts...*





*Poserfoto...*





*Anna Maria ist einfach nur geil...*





*Novemberfrühling...
*





*Gegenlicht ...*





*Schöne Fotostelle...*





Danke Proper.

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (23. November 2009)

tolle bilder!


----------



## Mythilos (23. November 2009)

wo ist das checkb?

Gibts evtl. sowas wie eine googlemap/track?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2009)

sehr schöne Bilder 

... glaub ich geh jetzt auch ne kleine Runde biken ... bei dem Sauwetter


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. November 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> wo ist das checkb?


Ahrtal. Sieht nach rundum Altenahr aus.


----------



## supasini (24. November 2009)

Teufelslochabfahrt, ohne Ortskundige schwierig zu finden, sensibler Trail (stark bewandert und wirklich schwer)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]YouTube- Teufelsloch[/ame]


----------



## ins (24. November 2009)

Krasses Video


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

schönes Video und klasse gefahren  Ich frage mich aber was das mit Nicolai bzw dem Helius zu tuen hat


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. November 2009)

fuhr er nicht ein Nicolai Hardtail? naja, super video

ich bin zwar auch noch mit meinem Nicolai unterwegs, aber immer der mit m Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (24. November 2009)

Wahnsinn! Wie leicht und elegant das aussieht, wirklich klasse


----------



## mr proper (25. November 2009)

Video hat mit Nicolai wenig zui tuen sondern ging glaub eher um den Trail
Und wenn man den in Live kennt weiß die Leistung im Vid noch mehr zu schätzen wirklich großartige Radbeherschung
Und nu wieder Bilder die Herren!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. November 2009)

total die akrobatik , geiles  video !!!!


----------



## c_w (27. November 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> fuhr er nicht ein Nicolai Hardtail? naja, super video
> 
> ich bin zwar auch noch mit meinem Nicolai unterwegs, aber immer der mit m Foto



Hm, koennte ja wenn eigentlich nur ein FMXTB sein... aber dafuer ist mir das Video zu verpixelt, um mich da festzulegen ;-)


----------



## Framekiller (27. November 2009)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann hat der Rahmen son Hydroform Unterrohr und S-Bend Sitzstreben also eher kein Nicolai.
Das Video ist echt der Hammer war dort selbst schon mal unterwegs aber nicht ganz so elegant und ich hatte nicht mal mein Rad dabei


----------



## chickenway-user (27. November 2009)

Ich find das schaut aus wie nen Flow. Aber geiles Video!


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2009)

Mal wat aus Berlin...






*Find ick dufte...*





*...Importmarkenbiker...*





*...Steine.*

Gute Nacht vom checker


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir bevor ich reinklickte schon gedacht. verdammt, die berliner sind immer noch am touren im gebirge und bei mir mit meinen lächerlichen 200km bis in die höchsten berg geht einfach nix weida. 
ah, urban nightriding. was fahrt ihr für lampen? kaufen kaufen kaufen demnächst.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Dezember 2009)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten. Irgendwie monumental...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (4. Dezember 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten. Irgendwie monumental...



ja, die Dinger sind auch recht groß!. .fahre da nachher wieder zu meiner Liebsten hin!


----------



## checkb (4. Dezember 2009)

> was fahrt ihr für lampen? kaufen kaufen kaufen demnächst.



kiek mal hier in die Signatur, da findest du alle brauchbaren Funzeln die wir erprobt haben und für tauglich befunden haben. *Alle Empfehlenswert.*

...klick hier

checkb


----------



## Trail-Tom (19. Dezember 2009)

Samstag 19,12.2009, minus 14°C......


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (6. Januar 2010)

Tail whip sieht super aus!!


----------



## mother lode (9. Januar 2010)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Samstag 19,12.2009, minus 14°C......



Da hab ich draußen übernachtet  (bei Nassau)

Die Tage davor ging bei -5°C die Federung schon sehr schwerfällig...

Schöne Bilder hier im Thread.


----------



## checkb (18. März 2010)

Ick hoffe hier kommt jetzt wieder Leben in die Bude.

 Endlich Frühling....




*Foto: Proper Rider: Icke*

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. März 2010)

endlich ne Totem ;-)

wobei das Bild irgendwie verzerrt wirkt...


----------



## DJT (19. März 2010)

Totem im AM?
Hast Du deinen Rahmen auch pimpen lassen checkb?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. April 2010)

bekannter Nicolaiparkplatz


----------



## mother lode (15. April 2010)

Die Pfalz ist schön - und das Rad auch.


----------



## Triple F (15. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Teufelslochabfahrt, ohne Ortskundige schwierig zu finden, sensibler Trail (stark bewandert und wirklich schwer)
> 
> YouTube- Teufelsloch



Hab das Vid erst jetzt gesehen....


----------



## DJT (17. April 2010)

Hab beim gruschteln gerade noch was nettes vom Ötztal-Wochenende '09 gefunden:


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ne Tour mit der Berliner Heliusbande und den üblichen Importmarken. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11151974"]Zittau_Tag1 on Vimeo[/ame]

Video von Gnafert. ( rotes AM )

checkb


----------



## Harvester (15. Mai 2010)

Sehr geiles Video. Respekt an Kamera, Schnitt, Musik und natürlich die Darsteller


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. Mai 2010)

klasse Video 
Alpspitze Garmisch :


----------



## sluette (15. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> hier mal ne tour mit der berliner heliusbande und den üblichen importmarken.



astrein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (15. Mai 2010)

Ja, sehr geiles Video!  

Macht zudem Lust, endlich mal die ostdeutschen Mittelgebirge mit dem Bike zu bereisen. Schöne Landschaft.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2010)

sähr schäää checkb


----------



## User85319 (15. Mai 2010)

Ach checkb, stell doch endlich mal ein aktuelles Bild deines Hobels in die Galerie 
Zittau sieht einfach göttlich aus


----------



## frankweber (15. Mai 2010)

Also checkb - die Location ist echt sauber!! - &  echt schönes Video 

War bestimmt lustig bei Eurem Trip!!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## checkb (15. Mai 2010)

Ja war fett, ist auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her.  War in der Zwischenzeit auch schon wieder in der Pfalz und im Harz unterwegs, für mich 2 weitere Hotspots. Mal kieken, vielleicht machen wir im Frühjahr 2011 ne Puffrunde im Zittauer mit Berghütte und NatureFreeriden vom Feinsten.

checkb


----------



## Trail-Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Pfingstmontag nähe Dortmund-Hohensyburg......Das AC ist klasse!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ja war fett, ist auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her.  War in der Zwischenzeit auch schon wieder in der Pfalz und im Harz unterwegs, für mich 2 weitere Hotspots. Mal kieken, vielleicht machen wir im Frühjahr 2011 ne Puffrunde im Zittauer mit Berghütte und NatureFreeriden vom Feinsten.
> 
> checkb



check! ich bin dabei. dann kann ich bei schwiegeroma pennen. 

mal im ernst jetzt: das machen wir!


----------



## checkb (28. Mai 2010)

> mal im ernst jetzt: das machen wir!



Ich denke die Idee ist ganz gut. 

Nach dem Motto: *Zittauer Himmelfahrtskommando 2011*. 

checkb


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Mai 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich denke die Idee ist ganz gut.
> 
> Nach dem Motto: *Zittauer Himmelfahrtskommando 2011*.
> 
> checkb



hört sich echt gut an (mein erster Vatertag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2010)

mein erster auch! himmelfahrt?


----------



## AustRico (7. Juni 2010)

Österreich / Wiener Hausberge


----------



## nox_ (7. Juni 2010)

sehr lässig, vorallem siehts so aus als würdest du dich in in den Abgrund stürzen 

Darf man fragen wo genau das war? (gern auch per PM)


----------



## kitor (17. August 2010)

Wilder Kaiser Mitte Juli. Start in Kitzbühel

Hier der Track http://gpsed.com/track/438343645370729924


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2010)

schönes Bild


----------



## some.body (7. September 2010)

Vor Kurzem auf dem Colle della Rho (2541m):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage. Will mir einen Vivid zulegen. Mein Helius FR ist von 2009 . Da ist tune B richtig?


----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

frage mal bei N nach vielleicht können die dir mit passenden buchsen gleich en guten preis machen?


----------



## PiratPilot (1. Dezember 2010)

Zwei stabile Geräte.  




(letzten Sonntag am Ostwall in Polen)


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2011)




----------



## corfrimor (15. Februar 2011)

Aha ... Sohlacker, Blick auf's Kleintal? Schöne Ecke  Freu' mich schon darauf, wenn man den Trail wieder bis hoch kommt.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

...vor ein paar wochen , als noch hoch schnee lag ...


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aha ... Sohlacker, Blick auf's Kleintal? Schöne Ecke  Freu' mich schon darauf, wenn man den Trail wieder bis hoch kommt.



Yup.... können wir auch mal zusammen hochradlen. Momentan aber eher als Nightride ...


----------



## checkb (4. März 2011)

Zwei Nicolais im Trail. 





*TimTim und checkb im Harz. Foto von Proper*

Bericht ist hier: klick.

checkb


----------



## stuk (5. März 2011)

schöner bericht und klasse fotos 
viel spaß noch in der saison


----------



## checkb (13. März 2011)

*Endlich Frühling...*

Geht doch nüscht über ne fette Trailronda im kleinen Paradies. 






















Gruss von Anna Maria Helius und checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (13. März 2011)

:

gruss accu


----------



## followupup (13. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Zwei Nicolais im Trail.



da bekommt man Lust aufs Biken, schönes Foto


----------



## DJT (17. März 2011)

AC unterwegs:


----------



## checkb (31. März 2011)

Mit Kumpelz uff Tour...





Foto von proper / Poser bin icke 

checkb


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

Häuserkampf?

wobei...das is jemand anderes ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2011)

;-)


----------



## checkb (9. April 2011)

Frühling...

...Sonne und dufte Trails, wat will man mehr. 





Hoch...





...Runter.

checkb


----------



## stuk (9. April 2011)

schöne bilder
klasse farben
wo ist das denn?
mfg


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2011)

Cool. Auch mal ein uphill bild

Schöne trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2011)

*Niemand mehr auf Tour hier?*





Vinschgau Ostern 2011

...mehr hier...klick!!!

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Super Bild! Welche Trail war das?


----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Super Bild! Welche Trail war das?



Entweder 6a oder 14er bei Latsch. Ich glaube jedoch ziemlich sicher 6a.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Ah, der obere Teil vom Lottersteig, der ist gut. Ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> *Niemand mehr auf Tour hier?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch... isch...muss nur noch verarbeiten .......... war soooo geil


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> *Niemand mehr auf Tour hier?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

super bild - wie bist du mit den poc knieschützern zufrieden ? greez, k.


----------



## Harvester (8. Mai 2011)

Bisschen im Wald mitm Handy gewesen und die Natur genossen:


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe das funzt 

Tour mit Helius AFR 

http://maps.google.de/maps?client=o...WaBA&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Bisschen im Wald mitm Handy gewesen und die Natur genossen:



Schöner Ort fürs Rad.

zwei Fragen: Gabel abgesenkt? Oder ist der Dämpfer einfach aus anderen Gründen mit Feder?
Mit der Kurbel zufrieden?


----------



## Harvester (10. Mai 2011)

Frage1: Ja, die is abgesenkt - war ein bisserl steil da.
Frage2: nunja, sie kurbelt..... Hab da persönlich noch so gut wie keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit was einzelne Parts betrifft (leider)


----------



## aka (6. Juni 2011)

Hausrunde:


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2011)

Geile Bilder!!

Checkb, haste ein entsprechendes Unterrohr für deine Gabel oder fährste die einfach?


----------



## DJT (10. Juni 2011)

Allgäu:


----------



## habbadu (10. Juni 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Allgäu:



ganz stark


----------



## checkb (10. Juni 2011)

Hamma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2011)

Find i auch


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juni 2011)

Schlechtes iPhone Bild aus dem vinschgau. leider regnet es, spaß haben wir trotzdem


----------



## Mythilos (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Situation:
Ich fahre in ein paar Tagen für ca 10Tage an den L.Maggiore. Da dachte ich mir ich frage Euch mal, ob Ihr nicht noch ein paar tolle Tagestouren auf Lager habt!

Gern auch als gps-Track...

PN tuts!

kurzer Nachtrag:
Wir sind in Locarno untergebracht, (Knieschützer haben wir zwar) aber unterm Strich haben wir keine DH-Bikes, FullFace oder sonstige Protektoren..


----------



## checkb (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn man in Brandenburg uff Tour ist muss man jedes Hinderniss nutzen, so viele gibt's nicht.  







checkb


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schlechtes iPhone Bild aus dem vinschgau. leider regnet es, spaß haben wir trotzdem



Der trail sieht guuuut aus

Wir waren im Elass...
Da gibts zwar viele Hindernisse, aber die wollen auch genutzt werden


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2011)

Teaser:



(Die Nicolais sind natürlich schon weiter oben als das Liteville im Vordergrund)


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2011)

@chicky: vergiss nicht das liteville, das als erstes oben war  vor den nicolais.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

sie können es nicht lassen...


----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2011)

wieso?
*tragen * kann man die dinger doch wirklich gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2011)

Im weiteren Fortgang werde ich den Hersteller der verwendeten Sportgeräte ignorieren. Fast.

Tag 1:
Beeindruckender Einstieg:





Da fehlt ne Brücke:





Da war das Wetter noch "gut":




Kurz später wurde es dann richtig nass und hat angefangen zu Gewittern, drum sind wir nicht ganz bis zum Gipfel gekommen.

Runter hats dann gepisst wie sau:




Ich war schon lang nicht mehr so nass beim Radfahren, meine Schuhe (ich hatte noch andere dabei) waren 4 Tage später immer noch feucht... Aber mir hats so richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## aka (28. Juni 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ...
> Tag 1:
> --------8<----------8<----------------------------
> -------->8---------->8----------------------------
> Ich war schon lang nicht mehr so nass beim Radfahren, meine Schuhe (ich hatte noch andere dabei) waren 4 Tage später immer noch feucht... Aber mir hats so richtig Spaß gemacht.



Hm, aber eigentlich haben sich manche schon am Tag 0 nasse Schuhe geholt, denn da hats auch richtig gepisst.
Bei der Auffahrt war noch alles in Butter, wir hatten uns eigentlich auf einen schoenen Grasberg mit Hoehenweg gefreut:



Dann fing der stroemende Regen an. Auch ohne Blitz beschlossen wir da, wieder abzufahren und uns lieber eine Pizza essen zu gehen. Daher gibts hier leider kein tolles Panorama oder Action zu sehen.


----------



## DJT (29. Juni 2011)

Es war zeitweise aber auch gutes Wetter


----------



## IceQ- (29. Juni 2011)

tolle Bilder!

Wenn ihr so eine Tour bei mir in der Gegend macht, habt ihr einen mehr an euch kleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juni 2011)




----------



## checkb (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, dann packe ick mal meine Klamotten zusammen und verkrümmel mich in die Berge. 

Anna Maria scharrt schon mit den Hufen. 

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr geiles VID!!! Ich hätte echt kein bock mein Rad da hoch zu tragen. Aber runterfahren ginge klar


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## der-gute (1. Juli 2011)

kannst du genaueres zu der Tour sagen?

wo
wieviele Hm
wieviele km
wie schwierig bei der Abfahrt

usw...bekomme fernweh bei den Bildern


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2011)

Klar. Dolomiten, irgendwo südlich von Toblach (ich bin nur "mitgefahren", genauere Details müsste ich erstmal organisieren). Tour hatte 1600hm bei gut 20km. Hoch haben wir rund 1000hm geschoben und getragen, runter auch ein paar. 

Schwierig? Ja, schon. Auf den Fotos sind eigentlich nur die einfachen Passagen zu sehen. Im mittleren Teil wars recht steil und der Untergrund war sehr lose, recht unkontrolliert, da sind wir nicht so viel gefahren. Mich haben auch 2 Steinchen überholt, einer nen halber Meter vor mir, einer nen halber Meter dahinter... Also eher nicht so spannend.
Oben wars schön fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll bei geiler Aussicht, unten dann noch ein bisschen waldig, mit nassen Wurzeln (richtig entspannend, nach dem ganzen losen Schotter).


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

@chicken : super tolle bilder !!!!!


----------



## DJT (3. Juli 2011)

*Skandal: UFO-Sichtung bei Helius-Tour!*


----------



## stuk (4. Juli 2011)

Ihr hattet wohl echt Spaß 
sei Euch gegönnt
schöne Bilder!!!!


----------



## machero (6. Juli 2011)

das Video ist echt chillig. besonders der Anfang mit dem 360°-Panorama und wie alle nach und nach auf dem Gipfel eintreffen  
...schon 3x angesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juli 2011)

Unser Liteville-Fahrer hat noch ein Video gebastelt:


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2011)

schönes video


ein bild von unserer gestrigen tour






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mythilos (10. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Unser Liteville-Fahrer hat noch ein Video gebastelt:



ein sehr schönes Tourenvideo.. Mal ein Video, was nicht aus der Downhillecke kommt und versucht waghalsiger zu sein als alles zuvor. Videos der Art gefallen mir auch deutlich besser. "Entspannt" Trails(sicher teilweise trotzdem recht schwer auch wenn das sicher mal wieder auf den Videos nicht so rüber kommt mag), Dolomiten sind schon mal als Urlaubsort vorgemerkt (war nur im Winter dort wandern).


----------



## checkb (10. Juli 2011)

Cool es geht ab hier.  





Bald oben...

checkb


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2011)

gestern hab ich des nico AM des zweite mal in den bergen getestet, muss sagen top und gr.M mit sattelrohr gr.S taugt mir voll






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2011)

ahhhrg... ich raste aus, regen im mittelgebirge, hier solche bilder und lange kein urlaub in sicht....


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juli 2011)

Wunderbares Video, sehr schön!


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2011)

Nettes pic


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2011)

fääät.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Top


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

miserable fotos von einer um so besseren trailtour im harz. nicht mal das wetter konnte diesen holy-trail-ritt versauen. nach 71km und über 1700hm war ich aber offen.


----------



## c_w (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch die Bildberechtigungen richtig setzt können wir die auch anschauen :-D
Oder... einfach hier hochladen.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

ah ok. nice to know! 



besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ah ok. nice to know!
> 
> 
> 
> besser?



Nö, da geht noch nix


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

isch arbeite dran...

läuft! sorry für die unanehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2011)

Facebook war schneller 

jetzt geht´s aber


----------



## c_w (24. Juli 2011)

Aber 2mal das gleiche Bild, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

oarr. schei55e.

so jetzte aber. leute ich brauch urlaub.


----------



## Harvester (25. Juli 2011)

... und ne andere Cam


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2011)

awenf unscharf der biker, wurde aber von einen video raus geschnitten





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oettinger (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2011)

Schönes Bild und schönes Bike.

Sehe ich richtig, das ist doch ein Brooks Sattel, eine Swallow oder gar Swallow Limited Edition?


----------



## c_w (1. August 2011)

Ich frag mich, wie man mit der Sattelneigung fahren kann, ohne das einem die Spassteile abfallen?!?
Das wird durch den Sag ja noch schlimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (1. August 2011)

@Geist
is ein Swallow TI, wenn er mal eingefahren is, dann gibt's (zumindest für mich) nix besseres

@c w
für mich geht das ganz gut, außerdem wir's durch den Sag nicht schlimmer, schließlich hab ich vorne auch Sag.......


----------



## kroiterfee (1. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> awenf unscharf der biker, wurde aber von einen video raus geschnitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eier-alarm!


----------



## no_budgeT (4. August 2011)

Schmutzig war es!!! So wie es sein muss!


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ge!st (8. August 2011)

Ganz besonders das Bild mit dem klein Wasserfall ist der HAMMER, das finde ich total stimmungsvoll, einfach schön...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

respekt!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. August 2011)

Sehr geile Fotos!


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2011)

dank euch


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2011)

^^ super bilder hier.  






eine etwas andere Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. August 2011)

tolles pic !!!!!  hat was !


----------



## aka (13. August 2011)

Mei war das eine schöne Tour ...


----------



## Harvester (13. August 2011)

gib es zu, im mittleren Bild hast du mit Photoshop ein Winter und ein Sommerbild in der Mitte zusammengefügt^^


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> gib es zu, im mittleren Bild hast du mit Photoshop ein Winter und ein Sommerbild in der Mitte zusammengefügt^^



Das ist relativ normal so, sieht man auch auf kleineren Hügeln wenn die Schneefallgrenze grad da ist...


----------



## aka (23. August 2011)

Und schon wieder was eisigs von Samstag:


----------



## aka (27. August 2011)

Perfektes Rad für die Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2011)

Eisjöchel?


----------



## chorge (30. August 2011)

Hier der Link zu meiner gestrigen Tour... 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.88451.html
Ohne Bike wär's aber sinnvoller gewesen!


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)




----------



## checkb (30. August 2011)

Coole Höhen hier, genau meine derzeitige Wellenlänge. 





*Unterwegs mit Importmarkenkumpelz *

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (30. August 2011)

wie machste das nur. in b wohnen. und noch frau und kinder.


----------



## DJT (30. August 2011)

Feierabend(runde)


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2011)




----------



## guru39 (30. August 2011)

Wau


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

super geiles bild !


----------



## PiratPilot (26. Oktober 2011)

Im Ausgust auf 2800m - Gina und Ararat in der Abendsonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2011)

schön


----------



## aka (31. Oktober 2011)

Daheim Unterwegs:






Ist grad eine herrliche Zeit zum Radln


----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2011)

Tremalzo 2011 mit dem AM:

per shuttle nach oben: 





endlose Schotterautobahn....











Sicht vom Passo ROC auf den See:






422er   :











Feierabend  :


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Tremalzo 2011 mit dem AM



Mein Neid ist mit dir


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Oktober 2011)

die schotterautobahn kann man auch vorzüglich hochkurbeln...runterwärts find ich die garnicht so spannend, fahr lieber hinten im wald zum ledrosee runter


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2011)

Lago ist immer wieder dufte. 

Mal kieken, vielleicht komme ich da dieses Jahr auch noch mal kurz hin.

checkb


----------



## sluette (1. November 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die schotterautobahn kann man auch vorzüglich hochkurbeln...runterwärts find ich die garnicht so spannend, fahr lieber hinten im wald zum ledrosee runter



sehe ich ähnlich, die schotterpiste finde ich auch extrem langweilig. 422 ist lustig und final die shortcuts an der ponale also quasi direkt fallinie zur uferst. runter...


----------



## stuk (2. November 2011)

klar habt schon Recht, aber wenn man 14 Tage da ist und schon tagelang bergauf gefahren und heftige Trails bergab ist, dann ist die Shuttletour mit Schotterautobahn / 422 eine wunderschöne "Erholung".


----------



## dr.juggles (2. November 2011)

ja zumal der eine dude vom shuttleservice namens davide immer saufreundlich ist...bietet einem auch immer schön die seekrankheitskaugummis an  oben gabs erst mal n schnäppschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Daheim Unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Farbe!


----------



## DJT (14. November 2011)

Nightride im Allgäu


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> klar habt schon Recht, aber wenn man 14 Tage da ist und schon tagelang bergauf gefahren und heftige Trails bergab ist, dann ist die Shuttletour mit Schotterautobahn / 422 eine wunderschöne "Erholung".



Klasse Sichtweise und Genuss muss definitiv auch mal sein. Denn die Ausblicke bei dem "Klassiker" schlechthin sind immer wieder ein Traum
Bearbeite gerade ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Gardasee und werde demnächst auch ein paar Videos hochladen. Die Touren sind auch alle mit einem Helius ST gefahren worden, also kann ich sie ja dann auch hier einstellen bei Interesse

Alle anderen Bilder sind auch genial

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (15. November 2011)

ist ja schließlich Urlaub und der See bietet soooo viele Möglichkeiten...

jaaa lade mal Deine bewegten Bilder hoch, freue mich schon

mfg

ps. die Nachtbilder find ich klasse.


----------



## c_w (15. November 2011)

Eieiei... ich hab Nacktbilder gelesen ^^


----------



## stuk (16. November 2011)

hab ich auch fast geschrieben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (19. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ps. die *Nacht*bilder find ich klasse.



Danke 

Hier noch ein paar von gestern:


----------



## stuk (20. November 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. November 2011)

Die Nachtbilder sind klasse
Wo genau im Allgäu macht ihr denn eure Touren?


----------



## aka (21. November 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Hier noch ein paar von gestern:


A weng off topic, aber schleppt ihr ein Stativ mit?


----------



## DJT (21. November 2011)

aka schrieb:


> A weng off topic, aber schleppt ihr ein Stativ mit?



Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein da der Fotograf sein Stativ momentan nicht mehr findet 

Von gestern:





@Willi: Überall wo's Trails hat ;-)


----------



## aka (24. November 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein da der Fotograf sein Stativ momentan nicht mehr findet
> 
> Von gestern:
> 
> ...




Kurzärmelig würde mir nachts im Wald grad alles abfrieren ...
Sehr inspirierend deine Bilder, ich muß auch mal im Dunklen experimentieren.


----------



## DJT (24. November 2011)

Da waren's etwa 0°, aber das viele hochrennen zum Foto machen (waren ja mehrere Versuche) macht dann recht schnell warm


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Tremalzo 2011 mit dem AM:
> 
> per shuttle nach oben:
> 
> ...



Hier noch die passenden bewegten Bilder zur Tour mit dem Tourenbike schlechthin: dem Nicolai Helius ST
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (13. Dezember 2011)

yeah
einer meiner lieblingstouren
klasse schönes filmchen
grüße auch aus dem pott


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> yeah
> einer meiner lieblingstouren
> klasse schönes filmchen
> grüße auch aus dem pott



Dacht ich es mir doch und mir geht es genauso

Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (13. Dezember 2011)

wie soll man denn bei der Aussicht gescheit fahren können?


----------



## stuk (13. Dezember 2011)

ich stelle bald mal Fotos von der anderen Seeseite zusammen....M. Baldo Sent. 6


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich liebe Gardaseefotos


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

So,
jetzt ist Schluß mit lustig und Staubbildern ... 
der Winter kommt 

Gestern:









Heute:


----------



## stuk (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
es folgt eine Zusammenstellung von einer Tour am östlichen Gardasee. Aufstieg Monte Baldo über Straße/Schotter und Abfahrt über Forstweg und Trail "sent. 6 /Dosso dei Roveri"
die Bilder sind zwischen 2006 und 09.2011 entstanden. Also bei mehreren Touren aber immer mit einem Helius....

hier gehts hoch und wieder runter:






Ausblick von meinem "avatar" nach ca. 720 HM Malga Zures.





endlich oben angekommen. ca 1160 HM





"Poserbild" fürs "Nicolai-Zeig was du hast-Forum"





nach langer schöner Pause mit Ausblick gehts endlich runter





erst auf schnellen Forstweg:





dann Trail:





Zeugen aus dem verdammten Weltkrieg, dem wir diesen Weg zu verdanken haben:





weiter gehts auf dem sent 6:









um nicht die Uferstraße fahren zu müssen geht es zum Feierabend mit dem Bööötken zurück nach Torbole, mit diesem Ausblick aufs "Tageswerk"




Ciao!


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

Ähääm, was habe ich gerade erwähnt!? 



DJT schrieb:


> So,
> jetzt ist Schluß mit lustig und Staubbildern ...
> der Winter kommt



Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Winter ist ja auch o.k. und heute habe ich auch meine erste Tour durch einen leicht bepuderten Wald gehabt, aber bei den Gardaseebilder bekomme ich doch sofort Herzrasen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ... aber bei den Gardaseebildern bekomme ich doch sofort Herzrasen
> Gruß Jens!



genau deswegen


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


>



Wir sollten auch mal wieder zum Gardasee...
Der Linke, der hat jetzt ein neues Rad, gell? Was hat er denn gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2011)

@stuk
 ja, der lago is immer wieder schön, egal wie oft man schon dort war zum radeln

@DJT
gut das bei uns noch kein schnee liegt, obwohl durch schnee fahren steigert die kontie


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2011)

@DJT&stuk

Coole bilder 

@chicken

Sieht mir nach nem enduro von specialized aus


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2012)




----------



## IceQ- (13. Februar 2012)

Netter See


----------



## Green Epic (19. Februar 2012)

Gestern mein AM entjungfert















Die ersten km waren schonmal Top


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Schick. Was hast du für einen Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (19. Februar 2012)

Ist der Rock Shox Kage rc


----------



## checkb (3. März 2012)

Jemand Bock auf ne dufte Party?






*weiter geht's hier...klick hier!!!*

checkb


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2012)

War letzte Woche auch mal im Süden unterwegs ...


----------



## sluette (9. Mai 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> War letzte Woche auch mal im Süden unterwegs ...



habe noch ein paar andere bilder von dir auf FB gesehen, liegt am tremalzo immer noch schnee? ich bin ab nächstem Mi am lago


----------



## stuk (9. Mai 2012)

Yeah meine Lieblingsseen


----------



## checkb (9. Mai 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Yeah meine Lieblingsseen



Lieblingsseen, was es nicht alles gibt. 






Mehr hier...klick!!!

Sport frei, checkb


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> habe noch ein paar andere bilder von dir auf FB gesehen, liegt am tremalzo immer noch schnee? ich bin ab nächstem Mi am lago



Am Donnerstag lag oben noch minimal Schnee, also kleinere Schneefelder, die man gemütlich umfahren kann. Wir mussten also gerade nirgends mehr drüber steigen ...


----------



## sluette (10. Mai 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Mehr hier...klick!!!
> 
> Sport frei, checkb



well done


----------



## stuk (10. Mai 2012)

@chheckb, sehr sehr schön 
"...muss ja nicht immer der Lago sein.."
Wo ist denn Dein Auftaktparadies?
Vinchgau?
Mfg

@sluette: viel Spaß am See
MfG


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2012)

@checkb
Da hat sich Anna Maria aber wohl gefühlt Trotz der Linse sind es schöne Bilder geworden und die Ecke würde mich auch interessieren Ich habe da eine Vermutung, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja eine private Nachricht zukommen lassen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Mai 2012)

Leider noch schlechter Qualität, aber trotzdem wurde mein Helius gefressen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Mai 2012)

Hier die restlichen Bilder aus dem Vinschgau:


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

hay marco, kann es sein das wir dich in der ortschaft latsch auf dein bike gsehen haben, waren im oper tigra caprio mit bike heckträger, da war mei mühle drauf


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Mai 2012)

Das kommt gut hin... War vom 06-17 Mai dort. 

Hatte dein Bike auch gesehen. Echt ein nettes Revier dort.


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

mist, hätt mer a tour zusammen machn können


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube bei deiner Fachtechnik hättet ich nicht mithalten können...


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

ich fahr auch gerne was normales, egal , leider schon vorbei


----------



## Tompfl (22. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## checkb (22. Mai 2012)

Wäre cool wenn hier wieder öfters was von euren Touren zu sehen ist.






*Anna Maria und der Harzfisch. *

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (22. Mai 2012)

Am Wochenende bei super Wetter Tour von Meran 2000 über Via Alpina zur Maiser Alm


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## wildbiker (22. Mai 2012)

.... tolles Wochenende, 2 voll ausgefüllte Tage, im Erzgebirge mitm Marco und vielen andren netten Leutchen verbracht...

http://www.bikeacademy-erzgebirge.de/


----------



## stuk (22. Mai 2012)

@wildbiker
toller Tag der Erstzulassung 
was macht das Knacken?

@ dr. juggles: yeah tremalzo


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2012)

so viel Gardasee  derzeit hier :
Dann will ich auch mal wieder:

kleiner Feierabendrunde/"Entspannungstagstour" durchs Laghel-Tal bei Arco:
Straße hoch (nur ca. 300HM) Rundweg und Abfahrt auf Trail nach Ceniga, da die Füsse in die Sarce kühlen und am Ufer abhängen, dann nach Arco ein Eis oder Cafe/Bierchen......Am nächsten Tag kann man ja wieder ne große Tour fahren, ist ja schließlich Urlaub...


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Mai 2012)

was würde ich jetzt für ne runde anaconda/santa barbara geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (24. Mai 2012)

Man kann sich ja mal shutteln lassen.  






Mehr hier...klick!!!

checkb


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Mai 2012)

Aaaaahhhh, jetzt check ich das erst mit der Anna Maria. Cool, gefällt mir.

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2012)

Mein geliebtes Sauerland. Bestes Pfingsten seit langem.

Gruß


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mit Foto!


----------



## aka (28. Mai 2012)

Schöner Tag heute:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2012)

Manche Videos sind perfekt geschnitten - geile Aktion, super intro, dicke beats, keine Fahrfehler. Wer das will, braucht nachfolgenden clip nicht schauen. Der ist einfach aus dem "leben" gegriffen, ohne Bearbeitung.
Man sollte auch nicht alles all zu ernst nehmen, was im video zum besten gegeben wird. War einfach ne lockere Runde, ohne Stress, einfach trails genießen. Heizen, Spaß haben. Keiner kannte den trail vorher.

Ach ja... Vorne ein AM in blau, "on board" mit AFR in raw.


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## hömma (4. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Arbeitsmoral... kaum hat es seinen Dienst angetreten, schon verpisst das Nicolai sich in den Urlaub nach Ligurien! 

















Ein Besuch auf dem örtlichen Friedhof durfte auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## trailterror (4. Juni 2012)

Neid 

Sieht richtig gut aus dein bike.. Und wie fett die gabel ohne decals wirkt


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juni 2012)

Da bei unserer Vatertagsrunde "Rund um Hagen" auch 6 Helius am Start waren, stelle ich mal hier ein paar bewegte Bilder davon ein Vielleicht hat ja jemand Freude dran, wir hatten es definitiv und zum Ende waren es 78Km und 1800Hm Ruhrpott halt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juni 2012)

@hömma: 

Heute beim hüpfen üben:




CIMG8864 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

mit dem alten Bike hatte ich da immer das Gruseln...




geht doch für den Anfang... von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

am nächsten Tag noch 60km Radlertour gemacht und Sattel nachgestellt




Königstuhlumrundung von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Da bei unserer Vatertagsrunde "Rund um Hagen" auch 6 Helius am Start waren, stelle ich mal hier ein paar bewegte Bilder davon ein Vielleicht hat ja jemand Freude dran, wir hatten es definitiv und zum Ende waren es 78Km und 1800Hm Ruhrpott halt
> Gruß Jens!



Schöne Gegend, sieht ganz schön hügelig aus Ganz schön kräftige Tour...ich wär wohl auf dieser Wiese liegengeblieben, noch ein Bier bestellt und mich dann abholen lassen

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juni 2012)

Ruhrpott und Sauerland halt. Da geht es schon ganz schön rauf und runter. 10 mal 100hm machen auch 1000hm. Wobei ich vor 78 km mit Enduro Waffen auch absoluten Respekt habe. Hut ab. Halte ab 50 km Bier trinken für ne ordentliche Lösung.;-)

Gruss


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juni 2012)

..ist das grün elox. ein S rahmen ?


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Juni 2012)

si si, S-Rahmen mit AFR-Unterrohr


----------



## Joshua60 (11. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> [...] Vatertagsrunde "Rund um Hagen" [...] 6 Helius am Start [...] zum Ende waren es 78Km und 1800Hm Ruhrpott halt
> [...]Gruß Jens!


 
Eine tolle Tour !!! Habe ja über 6 Jahre in MH gewohnt und da gehts auch stellenweise hübsch den Berg hoch. Da war ich aber noch mit dem AaaTeeBee unterwegs. 
Habt ihr gpx-files?


----------



## stuk (11. Juni 2012)

aus MH kommt bald auch was von mir.......


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt Wie Martin1508 ja schon schön schrieb, haben wir zwar nicht die höchsten, dafür aber etliche kleine Berge aneinander gereiht Diese Runde ist ohne Probleme zu einer Tour mit weit über 100Km und 3000Hm auszubauen, aber es soll ja auch noch Spaß machen und wie es hier ja auch schon zu lesen war, ist das Belohnungsbier natürlich auch ganz wichtig und man möchte es ja auch noch genießen und nicht intravenös verabreicht bekommen
@Joshua60
Wenn du ja in Mülhein gewohnt hast, dann kennst du dich ja ein wenig aus und es hat sich nicht viel geändert Außer das etliche Downhillstrecken an der Ruhrschiene dazugekommen sind und wir ganz sicher die höchste Dichte an illegalen Strecken weltweit haben, die man auf einer Tour einbauen kann Mit den Files kann ich mal nachfragen, ob es jemand aufgezeichnet hat. Ich fahre eigentlich nur nach Wanderkarte und Gefühl und bin bis heute auch noch nie enttäuscht worden Man lernt halt viel von seiner Umgebung kennen nach über 20 Jahren im MTB-Sattel
und da wir ja bei Helius-Touren sind, hier noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern um beim Thema zu bleiben












Gruß Jens!


----------



## richard.a (26. August 2012)

ein NICOLAI Treffen der etwas anderen Art....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> aus MH kommt bald auch was von mir.......


müssen uns mal treffen damit ich deine hometrais auch mal kennenlerne oder möchtest du die nicht preisgeben


----------



## stuk (9. September 2012)

hatte die hometrails für 15tage verlassen und war im vinschgau unterwegs. bilder folgen....


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hatte die hometrails für 15tage verlassen und war im vinschgau unterwegs. bilder folgen....



super , bin scho gspannt auf die bilder


----------



## stuk (9. September 2012)

ein kleiner Teaser  vom Tschilli-Trail Richtung Annaberger-Böden:






mehr später...........


----------



## checkb (9. September 2012)

@Stuk

Dufte Typen. 

Habe leider nur ein Bild von der letzten Tour. 





Anna Maria Helius ist voll Tourentauglich. 

checkb


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

Na, zumindest schauen die etwas über 1000Hm Unterschied schonmal vernünftig aus....über den Rest läßt sich streiten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. September 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> ein kleiner Teaser  vom Tschilli-Trail Richtung Annaberger-Böden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind ja meine Lieblinge wieder unterwegs gewesen


----------



## stuk (15. September 2012)

so eine Zusammenfassung von unserem Vinschgauurlaub 2012.

Hoch und zu den Trails ging es über Nebenstraßen und Forstwege





Alles schön ausgeschildert und als biker ist man echt willkommen, es gibt sogar extra für uns gebaute Trails.





Runter gehts auf Trails, die für uns das Beste waren was wir bisher gefahren sind.

Singletrail?




Annabergerböden 3 mal:












Tschillitrail:




Hollyhansen (von bikern für biker gebaut, flow pur durch den Fichtenwald):




St.Peter:




Morter:








14er 





Vinschgau ist für uns das perfekte Tourengebiet, doch leider ist es uns für zwei Wochen Urlaub abends dort doch zu ruhig, aber wir werden für ein paar Tage wiederkommen .
auch hier nochmals DANKE an Dreamdeep für die Empfehlung


----------



## MisterXT (15. September 2012)

Wow! Das schaut sehr gut aus!

Wenn ich jetzt mal unverschämt sein dürfte: wäre es denn vielleicht möglich, das du genauer beschreibst, wo ihr da wart und wie man die Trails da findet? Das fände ich riesig nett!


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

War im Mai auf den gleichen Strecken unterwegs. Der Hammer! Bestes Gebiet in Europa.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2012)

Ja, da ich jetzt zum 2. Mal (ohne Bike) im Vinschgau war, würde mich das fürs nächste Mal auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## wowbagger (16. September 2012)

http://www.bikereldorado.com


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. September 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## stuk (16. September 2012)

Danke danke
für jeden der dorthin möchte würde ich das Trailsbook empfehlen, dann kann man sich auch über seinen Urlaubsort gedanken machen (Goldrain,Latsch,Schlanders liegen aber sehr eng zusammen). Dort sind viele Touren beschrieben und man kann sie auf GPS laden. Unser Hausherr war so nett und hatte Leih-GPS-Geräte und hat uns abends immer Touren empfohlen und die aus dem Buch noch aufgepimpt.

Das Buch:
http://www.vinschgaubike.de/trails/probelesen.php


----------



## MisterXT (16. September 2012)

Dankeschön! Damit habe ich was um den kalten, langen Winter durchzuhalten!


----------



## richard.a (3. Oktober 2012)

Für alle die denken das Helius ST sei nicht Tourentauglich.....









knappe 18 Kilo..... 36er KB.... und es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal nen Fred von mir. Habt ihr Ideen.

Hallo Zusammen,<br />
 <br />
bin auf der Suche nach guten Empfehlungen für den nächsten Sommerurlaub (July 2013). Wir wollen wieder mit dem Wohnmobil los, aber diesmal mehr südlich. Mir schwebt so Oberbayern, Österreich oder Norditalien vor. Bikemöglichkeiten sollten vorhanden sein aber es sollte auch was für die Familie geboten werden. Wir sind mit zwei Kids (3 und 6 Jahre) unterwegs. Deshalb würde sich auch ein See anbieten. Der Campingplatz sollte schon Kinderprogramm haben und generell kinderfreundlich sein. Über zahlreiche Tipps (gerne mit Link) würde ich mich sehr freuen.<br />
 <br />
Danke im Voraus.<br />
 <br />
Grüße,<br />
 <br />
Martin


----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Runde auf den Pfaden zu hause:


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Oktober 2012)

Noch was von Mai diesen Jahres.


----------



## DJT (30. Januar 2013)

Damit hier wieder mal was reinkommt in die Winterstille...

Vergangener Samstag, Unterallgäu, Helius AC:






Vergangener Sonntag, Oberallgäu, Helius AM:


----------



## trailterror (30. Januar 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2013)

Erstes Bild: Krasser Stunt 
Zweites Bild: Geniales Panorama 
.... und gute Bikes natürlich


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Januar 2013)

wie schön das ich nach bayern, äääh franken D) ziehe, da bin ich schon mal deutlich näher an solchen panoramen als von hh aus.


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie schön das ich nach bayern, äääh franken D) ziehe, da bin ich schon mal deutlich näher an solchen panoramen als von hh aus.



was, zu uns ins frankenland kommst, wo hin denn??


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie schön das ich nach bayern, äääh franken D) ziehe, da bin ich schon mal deutlich näher an solchen panoramen als von hh aus.


Cool hoffentlich hast du auch Gästezimmer genug damit Artur und ich dich  _(zum Biken )_ besuchen können gell?
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (1. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> was, zu uns ins frankenland kommst, wo hin denn??



un, wohna hie etzertla?


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie schön das ich nach bayern, äääh franken D) ziehe, da bin ich schon mal deutlich näher an solchen panoramen als von hh aus.



bei lichtenfels...


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Februar 2013)

DJT schrieb:


> Damit hier wieder mal was reinkommt in die Winterstille...
> 
> Vergangener Samstag, Unterallgäu, Helius AC:
> 
> ...



Klasse, besonders die Lanschaftaber der Handstand ist auch nicht ohne


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei lichtenfels...


Nicht weit davon hab ich meine Jugend verbracht (lang ists her). Pfade kannste feine finden, musst dafuer aber suchen. Hoehenmeter up/down sind eher Mangelware. Egal, mein Tipp ist Staffelberg mit Einkehr in der Klause. Guten Start dort!

codit


----------



## Tom:-) (2. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei lichtenfels...



hier schonmal ein kleiner tourentip
das bier vom nothelfer ist ein glatter 10er.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Februar 2013)

goil. in franken fühlen wir uns sehr wohl. so viele nette menschen. grossartig.

jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein tourentaugliches bike. mit dem nucleon geht das wohl eher nicht. ich freu mich auf den staffelstein im sommer. werd ich dann erstmal zu fuß erkunden.

gibts da stress beim fahren? also in form von verboten etc. keine ahnung wie das in franken läuft.

und was genau geht am staffelberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (3. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> goil. in franken fühlen wir uns sehr wohl. so viele nette menschen. grossartig.
> 
> jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein tourentaugliches bike. mit dem nucleon geht das wohl eher nicht. ich freu mich auf den staffelstein im sommer. werd ich dann erstmal zu fuß erkunden.
> 
> ...



keine verbote, aber viele ausflügler am WE an den brennpunkten. befahren dann besser vermeiden. wenn du da bist melde dich, dann kann man/ich erste trailorgien anleiern. frankenforum beachten, da geht was!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2013)

franken ist nicht hamburg, dope darfst du keines mehr mitführen!


----------



## tommi101 (3. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> franken ist nicht hamburg, dope darfst du keines mehr mitführen!





@kroyter
Wann biste umgezogen?


----------



## codit (3. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> und was genau geht am staffelberg?


Gibt in der Umgebung ein paar nette  kurze technische Pfade. Z.B. von oben direkt Richtung Lohfeld oder oberhalb von Vierzehnheiligen in der Umgebung des alten Steinbruchs. Aber alles nur unter der Woche und nicht an Feiertagen geniessbar! Toll am Staffelberg selbst ist die Aussicht und die Klause (Hütte mit Biergarten). Wenn Du etwas Zeit hast, 50 km Richtung Norden nach Thüringen. Dort hats Hoehenmeter und Pfade satt!


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Februar 2013)

wir ziehen mitte feb um. ich sag dann bescheid wenn ich zeuit habe. weil ich nach wie vor auswärts arbeite. im franken-forum lese ich mal kräftig mit.


----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2013)

mein AM von heute morgen (handy knipse)


----------



## codit (10. Februar 2013)

Ups ein Argon im Helius-Faden:



Mein AC ruht noch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## DJT (10. Februar 2013)

Jetzt tut sich hier mal wieder was 
Wo ist eigentlich checkb!? 



DJT schrieb:


>



Hier noch der Film zum Foto:


----------



## nicolai.fan (10. Februar 2013)

sauberrr ich will auch mit !


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass im Allgäu so wenig Schnee liegt, dann hätte ich auch schon längst mal wieder einen Abstecher da hin gemacht  
Was für Reifen hattet ihr drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## DJT (10. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass im Allgäu so wenig Schnee liegt, dann hätte ich auch schon längst mal wieder einen Abstecher da hin gemacht
> Was für Reifen hattet ihr drauf?



Da wird's mittlerweile Schneemäßig wieder bissl anders ausschauen da oben 
Für die Tour waren die Bedingungen perfekt, hatte zuvor länger nicht geschneit und es war über mehrere Tage kalt. Der Schnee war also schön festgetreten und griffig. Neben dem festgetretenen ist man natürlich gleich bis zur Nabe abgetaucht. Sehr spaßig 
Waren normale breite Reifen auf breiter Felge mit sehr wenig Luft.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

heute jungfernfahrt 
zum glück keinem eisberg begegnet...haben ja aber noch kein april.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2013)

Auch kein "Eiswein"? Oder "Eisbein"?
Schaut aber koo(uh)l aus


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Februar 2013)

@dr.juggles
dein Nicolai finde ich für mich persönlich endgeil
Was wiegts denn?

Suche auch noch einen Nachfolger für mein Bionicon; am liebsten auch ein Nicolai AM...


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heute jungfernfahrt
> zum glück keinem eisberg begegnet...haben ja aber noch kein april.



Toll geworden. Aber jetzt fährst du ja wieder den Monarch!? Was ist aus dem Vivid geworden?

Gruss


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

hatte letzte saison ja NUR das helius am und bin viel bikepark gefahren.
hab mir jetzt aber noch nen downhiller zugelegt und das helius wird "nurnoch" auf touren bewegt.
wollte das teil mal etwas abspecken. aus der lyrik coil wurde auch ne soloair.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

@mäxx

habs noch net gewogen?

kommen auch noch hans dampf´s drauf.

würd evtl sogar jetzt wo ich noch nen downhiller habe überlegen, das aktuelle helius ac zu nehmen anstelle des am.


----------



## timtim (24. Februar 2013)

Schick,schick ...wie hast du denn das  Grün Elox abbekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

flex und aufsatz 

ist ein neuer rahmen. L mit M sitzrohr.

macht ihr mal wieder nach osternohe des jahr?

grüße


----------



## Helius67 (24. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Toll geworden. Aber jetzt fährst du ja wieder den Monarch!? Was ist aus dem Vivid geworden?
> 
> Gruss



Hallo,
ich suche für mein neues Helius AM noch einen Dämpfer und schwanke zwischen den beiden oben genannten. Das AM soll ein do it all Bike werden.
Da Du schon beide Dämpfer im Helius gefahren bist, meine Frage: wie unterscheiden sie sich. 300 g Mehrgewicht beim Vivid wären bei entschieden besserer Funktion kein Argument. Danke im Voraus
Georg


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

im originalzustand war der monarch eine katastrophe.
ist aber der normale, kein hi volume.
hatte ihn dann bei flatout suspension zum tunen, jetzt geht er wesentlich besser.
finde zum tourenfahren die plattformfunktion des monarch super mit lockout.

den vivid air hab ich mir reingemacht weil ich sehr oft im bikepark war letzte saison.
zum tourenfahren war der auch sehr gut. hat auch kaum gewippt ohne plattform funktion.

da ich mit dem helius jetzt nur noch gemäßigtere sachen fahre, hab ich den leichteren dämpfer reingemacht. hab auch meine lyrik coil gegen eine soloair getauscht.

wenn du viel park fährst dann der vivid air.
ansonsten würd ich dir mal den monarch plus hi volume empfehlen.


----------



## timtim (24. Februar 2013)

. Jo , schon vorgemerkt...


----------



## Helius67 (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> im originalzustand war der monarch eine katastrophe.
> ist aber der normale, kein hi volume.
> hatte ihn dann bei flatout suspension zum tunen, jetzt geht er wesentlich besser.
> finde zum tourenfahren die plattformfunktion des monarch super mit lockout.
> ...



Ok und wie unterscheiden sich die Dämpfer in Sachen Ansprechverhalten
und Arbeiten im mittleren Federweg ?
Liegt das Rad mit dem Vivid grundsätzlich "satter" ? (Eine Lyrik Soloair kommt bei mir auch rein)
Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

dazu kann ich glaube ich keine qualifizierte aussage machen.

für mich ist der vivid air eigentlich ein waschechter dh dämpfer. den bau ich mir jetzt in den 200mm downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius67 (24. Februar 2013)

Ok, ich danke Dir.
grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

viele verteufeln den monarch, andere schwören drauf.
hier fahren auch sehr viele helius fahrer den vivid air im tourenmodus.
musst du am besten mal selber austesten.

will dir jetzt nicht den "falschen" dämpfer empfehlen.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

wenns nicht immer rock shox sein muss?

über den marzocchi rocco hab ich schon viel gutes gelesen und ebenso der x-fusion luftdämpfer mit pigyback soll sahne sein.

der service von sport import ist natürlich 1a falls mal was sein sollte.


----------



## Helius67 (24. Februar 2013)

Kein Thema, werde ich irgendwie rausfinden. Man spart gegenüber Stahlfeder selbst mit dem Vivid Air ja noch ordentlich Gewicht. Daher mein Gedanke:wenn der Vivid Air ähnlich wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer arbeitet,warum nicht? Aber wenn Monarch plus und Vivid Air sehr ähnlich funktionieren? Ach, ich werd es irgendwie rausfinden. 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Helius67 (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenns nicht immer rock shox sein muss?
> 
> über den marzocchi rocco hab ich schon viel gutes gelesen und ebenso der x-fusion luftdämpfer mit pigyback soll sahne sein.
> 
> der service von sport import ist natürlich 1a falls mal was sein sollte.



Guter Tipp, werde mich mal informieren.
Grüße


----------



## poldi222 (4. März 2013)

Hab meinem Helius ein kleines Stückchen seiner neuen Heimat gezeigt. Flachste Hügel so weit das Auge sehen kann.


----------



## hömma (4. März 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Flachste Hügel so weit das Auge sehen kann.



Mein Beileid 

Am WE die vermutlich letzte Schneerunde in der Pfalz gedreht. Jetzt ist mal endlich gut mit Winter.


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

!

Das warn dann aber hoffentlich auch die letzten Schneebilder dieses Jahr.

Der one-foot auf dem letzten Bild ist geil.


----------



## poldi222 (4. März 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Mein Beileid
> 
> Am WE die vermutlich letzte Schneerunde in der Pfalz gedreht. Jetzt ist mal endlich gut mit Winter.




Hi Hömma, schöne Fotos hast Du da  Ist das weisse zeugs da echt?


----------



## hömma (4. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der one-foot auf dem letzten Bild ist geil.




Mist, hab ich beim hochladen gar nicht gesehen!  Ich hab bei der Auswahl der Bilder drauf geachtet, dass sie nach Schneemenge abfallend sortiert sind (wurden alle am selben Tag aufgenommen).  Der äußerst talentierte Knipser hat es stets geschafft, bei allen die Versuche zu erfassen, wo der Fuß und nicht das Hinterrad in der Luft ist.




poldi222 schrieb:


> Hi Hömma, schöne Fotos hast Du da  Ist das weisse zeugs da echt?



Ja sicha, aber spätestens nächsten Sonntag wird alles weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (4. März 2013)

Bei uns ist zum Glück jetzt schon der nächste Sonntag.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2013)

Moin,

Heute mal 30 Kilometer durch das Sauerländer Scheißwetter. War aber cool. 


Ach so Artur, Mensch und Material sind noch immer heil und halten das noch aus. Auf der anderen Seite ist es gut zu wissen, dass es Menschen wie dich gibt, die ihr Material pflegen. Ich weiß, du hasst schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2013)

@hömma
geniale Bilder aber jetzt kann der Winter wirklich mal abhauen

 @Martin1508
Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen, wie oft ich mich diesen Winter dadurch gequält habe Deswegen war der Wochenanfang schon eigentlich ein Traum, der leider jetzt schon wieder geplatzt ist Aber das Gute daran ist, dass es nicht mehr lange dauern kann

Gruß Jens!


----------



## renegade72 (26. März 2013)

freue mich auf den sommer.


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2013)

*Seufz* Das ist doch oberhalb vom Reschensee  Da oben bin vor einem halben Jahr auch noch gestanden


----------



## stuk (26. März 2013)

dito


----------



## barbarissima (14. April 2013)

Das war ja vielleicht ein Wetterchen heute


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2013)

arg und ich musste rasen säen und düngen...


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

*Gestern in Bad Urach bei 20° und Sonne pur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2013)

Bärbel


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2013)

Warste auch bei den 64 Serpentinen?


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

@KHUJAND
Danke 

  @der-gute
Wo sind 64 Serpentinen  
 So rein optisch war auf der Tour ja Einiges geboten: Berge, Riesenmaulwurfhügel, olle Burgruinen und Höllenlöcher! Aber die steinige, steile Abfahrt zum Schluss entpuppte sich als netter kleiner Flowtrail


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2013)

ich glaub in Geislingen...bin aber zumeist nur Mitfahrer


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2013)

Schöner Ausblick
und ein Helius mit schönem Ausblick habe ich auch zu bieten
Blick von Burgruine Volmarstein auf das Ruhrtal



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## krawa (30. Mai 2013)

Hier gab es tatsächlich mal 3 Stunden ohne Regen!!!!!!!!
Das mußte ich gleich ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2013)

@_der-gute_
Werde Geislingen noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen bezüglich der 64 Serpentinen  Muss ja ein höherer Berg sein, wenn die da alle Platz haben sollen 

  @_WilliWildsau_
Meine alte Heimat 

  @_krawa_
Und anstatt Gas zu geben hängst du in der Sonne ab


----------



## krawa (30. Mai 2013)

@_krawa_
Und anstatt Gas zu geben hängst du in der Sonne ab 


Gas geben kann ich auch bei Regen, faul in der Sonne liegen nicht


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier gab es tatsächlich mal 3 Stunden ohne Regen!!!!!!!!
> Das mußte ich gleich ausnutzen.



Sehr stimmungsvoll! Mir gefallen die Bilder.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## accutrax (30. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_der-gute_
> Werde Geislingen noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen bezüglich der 64 Serpentinen  Muss ja ein höherer Berg sein, wenn die da alle Platz haben sollen



....die knapp zwanzig von dem aussichtspunkt runter an dem dein rad steht sind doch auch nicht so schlecht...

gruss accu


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2013)

Den Trail fand ich sauschwer


----------



## stuk (8. Juni 2013)

endlich Sommer im Ruhrgebiet
















Was für eine Feierabendrunde!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2013)

Sieht fein aus  Wo ist das?


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2013)

@barbarissima:
Das in Urach war übrigens der Einstieg zu den 64 Serpentinen...Buckleter Kapf heisst das wohl.

Tolle Serpentinen mit verschiedener Schwierigkeit...eine auch echt knifflig...Bad Urach bietet viel Tolles.

Wir sind heut in Glems gestartet und 3x hoch und runter...850 Hm und ca. 30 km...und vieeeeeele Serpetinen


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Juni 2013)

@stuk
geniale Feierabendrunde


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> @_barbarissima_:
> Das in Urach war übrigens der Einstieg zu den 64 Serpentinen...Buckleter Kapf heisst das wohl.
> 
> Tolle Serpentinen mit verschiedener Schwierigkeit...eine auch echt knifflig...Bad Urach bietet viel Tolles.
> ...


 
Dachte ich´s mir doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieht fein aus  Wo ist das?



Ruhrtal bei Essen

 @WilliWildsau:  ja, daheim ist es auch schön, aber das weißt Du ja auch.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2013)

Ich war am Wochenende endlich mal wieder in den Bergen  Die meisten Bilder sind allerdings dem grellen Sonnenlicht zum Opfer gefallen  Ein kleiner Rest konnte (halbwegs) gerettet werden


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. Juni 2013)

Ah, der Föhn war auch da...


----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2013)

Schön ist es!
im nächsten jahr planen wir dann auch mal so ne tour.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juni 2013)

Klasse


----------



## [ApeX] (13. Juli 2013)

Mal ein paar Impressionen von der Nördlichen Bergstraße/Vorderer Odenwald

*Anfang des Jahres:*













*Heute:*


















Leider nur mit der Handy Kamera..... Beim Biken gibt es soviel Momente in denen ich mir wünsche die DSLR dabei zu haben... aber die ist einfach zu sperrig....


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2013)

Ach was, du brauchst nur einen größeren Rucksack 

Der Odenwald ist eigentlich gar nicht so übel  Den wollte ich mir auch schon immer mal ansehen!


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2013)

kommt natürlich auch auf die Cam an, kenn das, bin auch oft zu faul noch meine DSLR mit zu schleppen.
Schöne Gegend, war ich auch lange nicht mehr.


----------



## wowbagger (14. Juli 2013)

na immer noch besser ein Handy Pic als gar keins...
In diesem Sinne Albnordrand mit dem Helius....geilo!










mfg wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2013)

Die Alb ist schon ein geniales Fleckchen Erde


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juli 2013)

Moin, hier mal nen Bild vom Alpsee mit Schloss Hohenschwangau und Neuschwanstein im Hintergrund. Gruss aus dem Allgäu


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß im Allgäu 
Falls dir die Touren ausgehen, diese hier wird allseits sehr beschwärmt


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tourenbilder
und der Tipp von barbarissima ist auf jeden Fall ein Klassiker
und hier mal ein paar Einblicke vom letzten Wochenende
Im Vordergrund der See, wo der Martin1508 gerade Urlaub macht




und der Alpsee mit Schloß in größerer Auflösung




Bilder sind mit dem Iphone von  @Ialocin 
Werde mal die Tage meine Dateien verarbeiten. War auf jeden Fall ein grandioses Wochenende
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## beetle (29. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Allgäu
> Falls dir die Touren ausgehen, diese hier wird allseits sehr beschwärmt



Viele Dank für den Tip! Da freut sich bestimmt meine Freundin, wenn wir die Runde in 3 Wochen drehen gehen. Für den Herrn die Trails, für die Dame den Kitsch.


----------



## Ialocin (29. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Werde mal die Tage meine Dateien verarbeiten. War auf jeden Fall ein grandioses Wochenende
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


Mehr als grandios...einfach GRANDIOS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


>


 
Ha! Das kenne ich  Da im Hintergrund, das müsste der Hopfensee sein und rechts von dir in der Hütte gibt einen leckeren Wurstsalat


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Juli 2013)

@barbarissima
100 Punkte
und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke
























Prost



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2013)

top!

hab zwar kein helius mehr abe rmache am we graubünden/ch unsicher und dann gibts auch mal fotos von mir...


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Juli 2013)

Schwarzenberg, Dreiländereck, 1.200 hm. 450 hm am Stück mit der XX1 in 32/42. Das macht mal richtig dicke Oberschenkel.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @_barbarissima_
> 100 Punkte
> und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke
> 
> ...


Tsja rätsel Bild, wer ist der Windsau
Coole Bilder 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Juli 2013)

Der Windsau sitzt ganz rechts
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> top!
> 
> hab zwar kein helius mehr abe rmache am we graubünden/ch unsicher und dann gibts auch mal fotos von mir...


In Graubünden ist es wie im Paradies  Einfach perfekt    Vielleicht ein bisschen teuer


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2013)

haja. und über all viele seilbahnen. rauf mit denen und runter per rad.  5000hm am tag mitm nucleon ist für mich nicht zu stemmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2013)

Irgendwie schaffe ichs net die ganze Seite zu kopieren um sie wiederzugen.

Aber heut hab ich auch mal was von der heutigen Runde für den Heliustourenthread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10823290&postcount=7860

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (1. August 2013)

Die Siebengeißleinplatte da ist aber schon Männersport , Respekt !  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (1. August 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 100 Punkte
> und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke



Oh Mann, das Bild der Zugspitze ist mal super geworden! Super Bilder!


----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ichs net die ganze Seite zu kopieren um sie wiederzugen.
> 
> Aber heut hab ich auch mal was von der heutigen Runde für den Heliustourenthread
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ichs net die ganze Seite zu kopieren um sie wiederzugen.
> 
> Aber heut hab ich auch mal was von der heutigen Runde für den Heliustourenthread
> 
> ...



Ganz großes Kino

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

War die absolute Oldschoolrunde, mit Oldschoolräder mit Oldschoolgeos, mit OldSchoolkamera, bei der man schon das kleine Oldschoolobjektive mit Oldschool 4:3 Format mit gewalt rausklopfen muß und Oldschoolzoiglpause (leider kein gemütliches Bild dazu)...also genau so wies eben Spaß macht

G.


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2013)

Schei... seid ihr uncool! Aber das Schwarze mit goldenen Akzenten im Hintergrund ist verdammt sexy!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Schei... seid ihr uncool! Aber das Schwarze mit goldenen Akzenten im Hintergrund ist verdammt sexy!



....

G.


----------



## barbarissima (2. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ichs net die ganze Seite zu kopieren um sie wiederzugen.
> 
> Aber heut hab ich auch mal was von der heutigen Runde für den Heliustourenthread
> 
> ...


Sehr beeindruckend


----------



## hoschi2007 (2. August 2013)

Gerne möchte ich meinem Helius auch mal das schöne Allgäu zeigen.
Könnt ihr Übernachtungsempfehlungen geben? (gerne auch per PN)
Möchte mal den Tourentip von barbarissima angehen.
Gibts dort noch weitere empfehlenswerte Touren als GPS?

Gruß aus Mittelhessen


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2013)

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten weiß ich keine im Allgäu. Ich fahre immer rein und raus 
Für Touren bietet sich u. a. auch die Gegend um Immenstadt und Alpsee an. Da gibt es Trails satt für jeden Geschmack. Immer wieder schön ist die Ehrenschwanger Runde, von der man sich mittlerweile einige Variationen von einfach bis schwer im Netz runterladen kann:

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ehrenschwanger-runde-nahe-immenstadt/1362617/

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80597.html

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...it-heftiger-trail-nach-thalkirchdorf/1376805/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2013)

Abfahrt vom Westgipfel des Parpaner Rothorns auf circa 2860m über dem Meeresspiegel. 

Plessuralpen, Kanton Graubünden, Schweiz. 







ok. kein helius. aber dafür die dicke cousine.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2013)

edit.


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2013)

is das nich das Renngebiet der BikeAttack?


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

ja. ich bin aber woanders runter. nicht die autobahn wo alle runterdüsen. 

12km nur bergab. 99% singletrail, 1% 2m breite wanderautobahn. HAMMER.


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. August 2013)

Klasse
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ja. ich bin aber woanders runter. nicht die autobahn wo alle runterdüsen.
> 
> 12km nur bergab. 99% singletrail, 1% 2m breite wanderautobahn. HAMMER.



Über die Alp Sanaspans ewa 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

habs nochmal geprüft bin doch teile der bikeattack gefahren. bis zu den steinschlagüberdachungen. dann rechts weg auf den singletrail nach arosa...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über die Alp Sanaspans ewa
> 
> G.



nein.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nein.



Ja das ist natürlich genau entgegengesetzt Bester Flowrail überhaupt nach Arosa rüber

G.


----------



## krawa (8. August 2013)

In freudiger Erwartung





Ein klasse Tag im Harz!!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2013)

bad lauterberg da die ecke?


----------



## krawa (13. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bad lauterberg da die ecke?




Nee, die andere Seite. Das war zwischen Hahnenklee und Bad Harzburg.


----------



## luck01 (14. August 2013)

Ist zwar kein Helius; aber vielleicht ist hier ja
auch Platz für den Vorgänger Helium v. 98

Lange Zeit habe ich versucht das Rad auf einen aktuellen
Stand zu halten.

Denke vom Gewicht her, kann es mit vielen neumodischen
Plastik-Fullys mithalten.





Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Dutshlander (14. August 2013)

luck01 schrieb:


> Denke vom Gewicht her, kann es mit vielen neumodischen
> Plastik-Fullys mithalten.
> Grüße
> Lutz


Sieht leicht aus,
und wiegt 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## luck01 (15. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sieht leicht aus,
> und wiegt
> Groetjes D-Lander



Hier die Liste in der Leicht-Ausführung 
mit anderen Pedalen. Das Gewicht der Reifen ist ungefähr
gleich.





Dazu noch einen Bildchen für Leicht





Denke für meinen "alten" Schinken ist das ein respektables 
Gewicht

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2013)

Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (19. August 2013)

Mit Helius AC und RC hatten wir letzte Woche viel Spass in Nauders. Nach langer Anfahrt



endlich Entspannung auf der Brucker Alm:



Oberhalb vom Haidersee



auf dem Weg zur Grauner Alm:



Natuerlich darf das Standardmotiv vom Rechensee nicht fehlen:



Am Anstieg zur Reschneralm



und runter



zum Grünsee:




Schoen wars, danke an Gerry, Harry und Louis vom Central!


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2013)

Jepp, Nauders ist genau das richtige Revier fürs Helius


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. August 2013)

Sehr lecker!!!


----------



## krawa (23. August 2013)

Unterwegs in der Heide


----------



## MisterXT (23. August 2013)

@codit: danke fürs zeigen!

Wir sind Anfang September im Central und freuen uns schon riesig!

Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, was man unbedingt fahren oder eben nicht fahren sollte?


----------



## codit (24. August 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, was man unbedingt fahren oder eben nicht fahren sollte?


Mein Favorit war der Flowtrail von der Reschneralm über Gruensee
zurueck nach Nauders. Aber eigentlich sind alle Strecken schoen. Fragt
am besten den Hotelguide Gerry oder den Chef Harry wo Ihr Pfade fuer Euren Anspruch mitnehmen koennt.

Viel Spass, codit


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. August 2013)

Klasse Bilder
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MisterXT (25. August 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Mein Favorit war der Flowtrail von der Reschneralm über Gruensee
> zurueck nach Nauders. Aber eigentlich sind alle Strecken schoen. Fragt
> am besten den Hotelguide Gerry oder den Chef Harry wo Ihr Pfade fuer Euren Anspruch mitnehmen koennt.
> 
> Viel Spass, codit



Danke!
Den werden wir bestimmt haben!


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2013)

Zwei Wochen Dolomiten sind vorbei  Hätte es locker noch ein paar Wochen ausgehalten 

Heiligkreuzkofel




Auf dem Weg zur Pralongia Hütte




Im Hintergrund blitzt die Marmolata durch 




Blick auf Longiarü




Juel Joch




Valparola Pass 












Monte Cherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. September 2013)

sehr schön
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2013)

Jetzt bin ich urlaubsreif 

G.


----------



## barbarissima (9. September 2013)

Danke danke  Ich fühle mich übrigens auch schon wieder reif für die Berge ..... jetzt, wo mich das reale Leben wieder hat


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. September 2013)

Traumhafte Bilder aus den Dolomiten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. September 2013)

Ja @ barbarissima, sind tolle Bilder 
Ich war im Juli eine Woche in Steinegg oberhalb Bozen und kanns auch nur empfehlen. Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder! 

Gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (23. September 2013)

Mein Lieblingsfoto aus dem letzten Vinschgau-Urlaub:




NICOLAI - durch nichts zu stoppen


----------



## barbarissima (23. September 2013)

Sehr schön! Das ist Plamort, gelle  Warst du auch in dem Bunker?


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. September 2013)

Klasse


----------



## kephren23 (23. September 2013)

Der Rahmen istr mindestens so stabil wie die Betonpoller!


----------



## hömma (24. September 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Das ist Plamort, gelle  Warst du auch in dem Bunker?



Ja genau, die Panzersperren am Plamont. Den Bunker bzw. die Kasernenruine haben wir uns nur vorher auf der anderen Talseite an der Reschner Alm angeschaut. Bis wir an den Panzersperren waren, war es schon recht spät. Da geht es ja noch ewig bergab...

Leider waren die steilen Passagen durch das 3-Länder-Enduro Event vom Vortag ziemlich heruntergebremst, ansonsten sind die Trails bei Reschen/Nauders einfach nur ein Traum. Der zweite Teil der Endurostrecke verlief übrigens 1:1 entlang der "Doppelten Bunkertour" aus Matzes Roadbook. Der Typ kennt einfach die besten Trails und Touren im Vinschgau!


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Dezember 2013)

Tiefster Herbst, bald kommt der Schnee:




CIMG2175 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Januar 2014)

Moin,

an die geschätzte Leserschaft. Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Garmin Edge 800? Ich würde gerne ´mal wieder andere Touren fahren und denke über nen Navi nach. Der 810 ist mir zu Hi Tech. Den 800 gibt es zur Zeit mit Topo Deutschland Karte für nen guten Kurs.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2014)

Der Edge 800 ist seit Jahren mein treuer Begleiter auf allen Touren  Er ist leicht, zuverlässig und unkompliziert in der Bedienung und solltest du dir doch anfangs ein bisschen schwer tun, dann gibt es noch das "GPS Praxisbuch Garmin Edge 800". Danach sollten eigentlich alle Fragen geklärt sein.


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2014)

Auf der Suche nach Sonne und Wärme bin ich heute bei den bayrischen Nachbarn gelandet. Die hatten kuschelige 20° und Sonne pur zu bieten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....und eine Bombenaussicht


----------



## gfx (22. März 2014)

Auf dem Jura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (23. März 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Sonne und Wärme bin ich heute bei den bayrischen Nachbarn gelandet. Die hatten kuschelige 20° und Sonne pur zu bieten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist denn das weiße da, was da überall so rumliegt?


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2014)

Das sind (Zitat eines Locals) "ein paar unbedeutende letzte Schneeflocken ohne jede Bedeutung!"


----------



## aka (27. Mai 2014)

Nach einiger Zeit Fullyabstinenz endlich mal wieder eine (ausgedehnte) Tour vor der Haustür gefahren - Nordschwarzwald
Das CC ist genial 

Sühnestein




Uralte Karrenwege




Lurchi bin ich auch begegnet


----------



## DJT (29. Mai 2014)

Hey aka, tolle Bilder 
Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour 

Damit sich hier mal wieder was tut hab ich auch noch ein paar Bilder aus 2013 rausgegruschtelt:





























Wo ist eigentlich checkb 
Huhu


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2014)

Nicht ganz so spektakulär wie die Bilder von DJT ....... 


Es galt den Kunkelspass von Tamins aus zu erklimmen


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juni 2014)

Moin, hier mal deutscher Maschinenbau vor deutschem Denkmal. Iserlohn Bismarckturm heute. Gruss


----------



## Mythilos (2. Juni 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal deutscher Maschinenbau vor deutschem Denkmal. Iserlohn Bismarckturm heute. GrussAnhang anzeigen 296719
> Anhang anzeigen 296720



Ja wie geil, hier in Jena gibts auch nen Bismarckturm und das sieht da verdammt ähnlich aus....

Aber schönes Radl... Ich hoffe am Mittwoch mal wieder mein Argon TB eben Richtung Bismarckturm zu bewegen..


----------



## DJT (9. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-in-the-middle-gallerie.380891/page-205#post-12053641


----------



## DJT (19. Juni 2014)

DJT schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-in-the-middle-gallerie.380891/page-205#post-12053641



Helius AM auf'm Foto der Woche  
Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2014)

TOP


----------



## aka (19. Juni 2014)

DJT schrieb:


> Helius AM auf'm Foto der Woche
> Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, wow







_Sentiero molto veloce nella prima parte, tratti flow alternati a tratti tecnici nel resto, molto lungo e quasi completamente in discesa.


_

Leider nur die Handyknipse dabei gehabt...


----------



## DJT (23. Juni 2014)

...
.... und schon wieder ein schöner Bericht  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-259#post-12083274


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2014)

Klasse


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2014)

so....eine Woche Zadar is um.

da es jeden Tag weit über 30°
und ich keine Ahnung von der Gegend hatte,
bin ich mit nem Local nur eine Tour gefahren.

hat aber echt gereicht...

















insgesamt 1100 Hm, höchster Punkt 980 m, 30 km, 4:05 h

nach 350 Hm wär ich fast gestorben, 35° am Hang.

so schlimm hab ich das bisher nur am Pfingstsonntag erlebt,
da waren es aber nur 200 Hm am Stück 

Der Trail war auch eher materialmordend, als lustig.

grobster Schotter und fliegende Felsbrocken,
gut, das es ein Nicolai war


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2014)

Gut, dass es nur eine Woche Zadar war  Auf den Bildern sieht die Ecke gar nicht so übel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2014)

Ich war im Tessin  Sonnige 23° bis 28° und immer ein leichter Wind


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. Juli 2014)

sieht ja mal krass aus da


----------



## DJT (13. August 2014)

Hier der Link zum Bilderbericht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-267#post-12207844


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2014)

*Göscheneralpsee*


----------



## Guent (27. August 2014)

Saalbach Hinterglemm 2014 mit dem schööönen AFR!


----------



## Gala (28. August 2014)

Strenge Auffahrt.
1500 hm Trail.


----------



## Gala (28. August 2014)

Strenge Auffahrt.
1500 hm Trail.


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2014)

Also ich sehe gerade keine Bilder


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

Ich auch nicht!

Grüße


----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2014)

Keine Actionbilder, aber eine schöne Tour wars natürlich wieder 




Wurzelpufftour by JoshuaXo, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (4. Oktober 2014)

In Nordhessen auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht und eine neue Gegend erkundet.
Am Kellerwaldturm hatten wir gute Sicht und haben uns erst mal etwas auf der Bank ausgeruht 




 

Danach überraschte der Trail mit einigen netten Passagen...


 



 

Gruß Olli


----------



## muschi (21. Oktober 2014)

Unser Till mit seinem Helius gerade jetzt auf den sonnigen Trails in den Pyrenäen unterwegs.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/tour-de-france-2014.html#more


----------



## Hangseite (4. November 2014)

Saisonabschluss am Schliersee...


----------



## Olca (5. November 2014)

Letzte Woche mal etwas im Harz unterwegs gewesen...



 

bei wahnsinnigen 18 Grad


----------



## barbarissima (5. November 2014)

Bei mir war auch Saisonabschlusstour angesagt

Berner Oberland Richtung Rengglipass


----------



## gfx (5. November 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch Saisonabschlusstour angesagt
> 
> Berner Oberland Richtung Rengglipass



Bist wohl bei mir durchgefahren... ;-)
Heute hättest Du Pech: Das schlechte Wetter klar vorherrschend zwischen Bern und Oberland...
*wink*


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Dezember 2014)

Schneefall zum Saisonauftakt:




Schneeschwerstarbeit by JoshuaXo, on Flickr


----------



## gfx (27. Dezember 2014)

War ein schöner Tach heute...

Wenn endlich der innere x überwunden ist ;-)


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Dezember 2014)

Die richtige Gangschaltung bei dem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (28. Dezember 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Die richtige Gangschaltung bei dem Wetter!


Danke. Nach dem Pimpen noch besser ;-)
Nur Beine, Lunge und Gleichgewicht wollten nicht mitmachen. Dafür umso mehr das Grinsen auf den Lippen...
Für mich nicht nur "bei dem Wetter". Die richtige bei jedem Wetter... ;-)


----------



## Gala (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus gfx,
was ist denn das für ein Teil am Getriebe ?
Gruss


----------



## hoschi2007 (29. Dezember 2014)

Müsste ein Flaschenhalter sein - wie oben auch. Oder?
Das AM hat doch gar keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für Flaschenhalter. Wie hast du die denn befestigt?

Edit: Ach du meinst das Ding am Getriebe? Habs jetzt erst gesehen...


----------



## gfx (29. Dezember 2014)

Ups. Da hat jemand zu gut hingeschaut.   

In Anlehnung an die Worte der Tenöre und Päpste in diesem Forum: Es ist ein selbst gebasteltes unnützes Teil, 
-das ein cooles Bike wie das Helius AM noch schwerer macht (siehe Fussnote zum Gewicht). 
-die Kette vor direktem Dreck schützen könnte, 
-das Hauptlager und die Spanner-Rollen evtl schont 
-als Bashguard wirken könnte. 
Und kaum für Bikepark-Experten nützlich ist.
Für mich als Zeitvertreib und Zwischenlösung bis es ein Pinion-Fully mit Riemenantrieb gibt. Mein Coming-Out: ich bin kein Putz-Fan.

Flaschenhalter unterhalb Unterrohr: hab die Lage der Löcher beim Kauf bestimmt (limitierte Anzahl erlaubt). Heute würde ich ein Zwischenteil machen (lassen), worauf dann der Flaschenhalter korrekt positioniert werden kann. Dann ist die Kabelführung besser.
Flaschenhalter oberhalb Unterrohr: da musste die Dämpfer-aufnahme angepasst werden (Neuteil, in Auftrag beim Schlosser), so dass die Flasche mehr Platz hat. 
Ein Purist würde sowieso nicht einen Flaschenhalter dranbauen - schon gar nicht zwei. Ich bin kein Purist sondern pragmatischer Reisender und Trailer. Und brauche auch nicht bekehrt zu werden. 
;-)
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr - ohne Ausrutschen dafür mit viel Bike-Spass


----------



## DJT (12. Januar 2015)

Kleine Dreikönigstour im Allgäu am 06. Januar


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. Januar 2015)

Hebbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen. Die Bilder sind noch aus dem letzten Herbst, aber ist hoffentlich egal.
Ort: Trail in Nähe des Dünsberg

Arrghhh, geht nix anzuhängen..!%(


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Januar 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Die Bilder sind noch aus dem letzten Herbst, aber ist hoffentlich egal.
> Ort: Trail in Nähe des Dünsberg


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Januar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 350506


Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Die Bilder sind noch aus dem letzten Herbst, aber ist hoffentlich egal.
> Ort: Trail in Nähe des Dünsberg


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Januar 2015)

Letzter Versuch,  sonst ..

 

 



Jippih!


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal wieder in den Bergen gewesen und zwar am Klöntaler See in den Glarner Alpen 
(Ist hoffentlich nicht allzu schlimm, dass das Helius nur auf dem letzten Bild auftaucht)


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich war zwar mit meinem Bass und nicht mit dem Helius unterwegs, aber ich musste feststellen, dass hier im Wald Wege extra für Nicolai-Fahrer gekennzeichnet werden. Und das wohl nicht erst seit 20 Jahren


----------



## Metty (12. Mai 2015)

Beste Teil der Tour


----------



## pillehille (14. Mai 2015)

neulich im Harz


----------



## DJT (7. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder Zeit für Nachschub hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-306#post-13071562


----------



## Danlen (14. Juli 2015)

Aussicht vom Strudelkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist mal eine Aussicht der Hammer einfach nur Geil.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. August 2015)

Kleine Hausrunde in unseren Heimischen Wäldern. 
Das Bike ist echt top, vom vortrieb kann man es natürlich nicht mit meinem alten Argon vergleichen, dafür laufen die Trails bergab umso besser;-) Ein paar Optimierungen fehlen noch, aber bin schon sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Danlen (11. August 2015)

Ein Wochenende in Nauders


----------



## Timmy35 (11. August 2015)

Cool, da war ich letzte Woche auch.


----------



## codit (12. August 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Cool, da war ich letzte Woche auch.


Und ich auch mal wieder. Nauders ist einfach top!


----------



## Metty (9. September 2015)

Heute Morgen bei feinstem Herbstnebel


----------



## Metty (7. Oktober 2015)

Wetter App sagt: Kein Regen
Wetter sagt: 2h Regen
Und zum krönenden Abschluss hingepackt.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Oktober 2015)

Metty schrieb:


> Wetter App sagt: Kein Regen
> Wetter sagt: 2h Regen



Das hatte ich dies Jahr auch ein paar Mal. Einfach die Realität ignorieren und der App glauben.

Mein Rekord dieses Jahr waren 150km im Regen und angesagt waren für den ganzen Tag 0,9 mm Niederschlag. Ich muss die ganze Zeit unter der Wolke gefahren sein.


----------



## Metty (7. Oktober 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich dies Jahr auch ein paar Mal. Einfach die Realität ignorieren und der App glauben.
> 
> Mein Rekord dieses Jahr waren 150km im Regen und angesagt waren für den ganzen Tag 0,9 mm Niederschlag. Ich muss die ganze Zeit unter der Wolke gefahren sein.



Naja, wenn man es positiv sieht - hätte ich gewusst wie das Wetter wird, wäre ich gar nicht raus.

So hart bin ich dann doch nicht. Hab 30 km abgespult und war dann durch. Hatte mir zwar eigentlich 10 mehr vor genommen, hatte den Kaffee am Ende aber doch ganz schön auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (30. Dezember 2015)

30. Dezember... 
bestes Wetter im Allgäu... 
Zeit für eine gepflegte Jahresabschlusstour eines geilen Bikejahres 

Hat schon beim Start ganz schön geblendet die Sonne 




... und warm war des...




Ein Bike der Woche das auch bewegt wird... 




...und ein Custom-Helius-DJMetron-2012... Ready for 2016 








knapp unter 2000m...












... und wieder hoch auf den nächsten 2000er








und ab auf eine lange, gegen Ende sehr technische Abfahrt ...








Auf ein gutes, spaßiges und gesundes neues Bike-Jahr


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Januar 2016)

Ist jetzt nicht so, dass das Slash schlecht ausschaut. 

Aber Nicolais sind schon ein Traum. *schmacht* So ein Helius in Titan elox ... bin hin und weg.


----------



## gfx (5. Januar 2016)

Mal einen Beitrag auf das Thema:
Vorne: Helius AM Pinion aus dem Bikemarkt 
Hinten links: Rhone-Gletscher
Hinten rechts: Furka-Pass




Guten Start ins 2016!

Gruss, Georges


----------



## DJT (17. Januar 2016)

Heut war das kleine schwarze mal wieder im Einsatz (AC 2011)


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Januar 2016)

War ganz schön frisch aber trotzdem ein Traum.


----------



## chevioso (21. Januar 2016)

@DJT: Erinnert mich an Geislingen das erste Bild. is aber nich dort oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (21. Januar 2016)

Ne, Sauerland. Zwischen Iserlohn und Altena. 470hm


----------



## DJT (13. März 2016)

Sind hier alle noch im Winterschlaf?


----------



## gfx (13. März 2016)

Wie recht hat er.... Der innere Schweinehund ist noch am(Winter-)Schlaf... ;-)


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Mai 2016)

Endlich mal wieder 25°C ( wenn auch nur in der Sonne)




Bangartweg mit Bärlauch by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## no name2606 (7. Mai 2016)

Jetzt gehts wieder bergauf mit dem wetter. Schöne bilder habt ihr hier. Hat spaß gemacht das ganze durch zu lesen


----------



## aka (28. Mai 2016)

Mit dem helius am gehrenberg unterwegs


----------



## gruftidrop (31. Mai 2016)

Heute im Odenwald. Alles Jahreszeiten an einem Tag.


----------



## Sentilo (31. Mai 2016)

War nur Blümchenpflücken ...


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> War nur Blümchenpflücken ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498761



.....und ein schönes Bild machen


----------



## Metty (5. Juni 2016)

Ausnahmsweise mal kein Wolkenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Juni 2016)

Sieht als Baseline echt gut aus! Macht was her das Orange. Schickes Bike! Echt toll ... würde ich so auch fahren. ^^


----------



## Metty (6. Juni 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Sieht als Baseline echt gut aus! Macht was her das Orange. Schickes Bike! Echt toll ... würde ich so auch fahren. ^^



Ist ein Techline.


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. Juni 2016)

Noch besser.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Juni 2016)

N`Abend zusammen,
habe ein paar Standfotos vom AC auf`m Home Trail gemacht. Mit den letzten "kleinen"Änderungen fährt es noch viel besser!	Grüße Maik


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Juni 2016)

Beschreib' mal Änderungen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Juni 2016)

Cane Creek DB Inline aus dem Bikemarkt - damit ist der Hinterbau viel feinfühliger und potenter als mit dem RS Monarch 4.2 . Wirkt nicht mehr so hölzern. Der Climb Switch am DB Inline ist - im Gegensatz zum RS Gate - stufenlos, was ich auch besser finde.
Hope Tech 3 E 4 Bremsen statt Formula The One. Die Formula war sehr gut, aber der Hebel der HR Bremse ging immer gaaanz langsam zurück. Nach mehrmaligem Hin und Her ging es manchmal, aber meistens nicht. Kolbenaktivierung nutzte nix und nach der letzten ergebnislosen Pflege hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.  Das Hebelgefühl der Hope finde ich super, Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit und Bremswirkung sind spitze. Das war das Gefühl nach der 1. Fahrt gestern.
	   3.  XT - Kurbelgarnitur 3 Fach statt alter Race Face Evolve XC. Die Evolve							  hatte axiales Spiel, ein Lager war rauh und die Kettenblätter waren							  fertig. Die XT kostete komplett mit Lager nur knapp 30,- mehr als neue						  KB für die RF. Ist nicht soo cool wie Hope oder RF, aber sieht auch nicht						  schlecht aus und funktioniert super.	   
	   4.  Der Shimano XTR Top Swing Umwerfer saß nun zu hoch, denn die XT hat am  großen Blatt 2 Zähne weniger. Deshalb Notkauf: SRAM X9 Down Swing Umwerfer(mein Händler hatte keinen anderen DS Umwerfer und ich wollte einfach fahren). Der				 funktioniert eigentlich nicht schlechter...
Das war alles. Glaube ich. 
Grüße Maik


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Juni 2016)

Bleibt dabei, schickes Bike. Ein Nicolai würde ich mir auch holen ... Nettes Teil.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Juni 2016)

Danke.
Würde es auch immer wieder kaufen!


----------



## Benschi187 (23. Juni 2016)

Letztes Wochenende in Miltenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (26. Juni 2016)

Auf dem Weg zum Badesee ...


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Juli 2016)

Uff.... tolle Farbkombo - tolles Bike!


----------



## aka (8. September 2016)

Hier ein Filmle, mein Helius CC in Action auf einem netten Trail im Urlaub 
Leider ist die Kamerahalterung recht wacklig und die Perspektive hab ich auch nicht so getroffen


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. September 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Badesee ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 506491



Muss es noch mal sagen: Geile Karre!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. September 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Muss es noch mal sagen: Geile Karre!


Und geiler Blickwinkel!


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. September 2016)

Das außerdem ... aber die Karre! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. September 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das außerdem ... aber die Karre! ^^


In der Tat ein sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## DJT (18. September 2016)

Bei dem schlechten Wetter finde ich glatt mal Zeit ein paar Helius-Bilder diverser Touren der letzten Zeit einzustellen


----------



## gfx (18. September 2016)

DJT schrieb:


>


Trail sucht wen oder was?
Und gefunden?


----------



## DJT (18. September 2016)

gfx schrieb:


> Trail sucht wen oder was?
> Und gefunden?



Trail sucht org 

gefunden:
http://www.trailsucht.org/


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Dezember 2016)

KS_161204_1629 -2°C by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Dezember 2016)

@DJT  und @Joshua60 (aahhh, das Rasta Bike! )
Tolle Bilder!


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2017)

Noch ein paar Helius-Eindrücke kurz vor und nach dem Jahreswechsel 
2017 wird es von mir weniger Helius-Bilder geben


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> 2017 wird es von mir weniger Helius-Bilder geben




Weniger zeit für touren, oder steht ne neuanschaffung (welche) an?


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2017)

Neuanschaffung, aber die darf ich hier nicht einstellen


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Neuanschaffung, aber die darf ich hier nicht einstellen



MK14   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Januar 2017)

@DJT : Ein Cannondale Prophet?


----------



## DJT (7. Januar 2017)

Sagen wir mal so... es ist sehr schwierig einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein Helius AM zu finden, welches mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß macht


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2017)

Da geb ich dir definitiv recht!

wenn man zudem gern auch noch etwas weniger radikale geometrien fährt und etwas old school mässig bzgl dem ein oder anderen standard unterwegs ist, so bleibt nur noch sehr wenig übrig...

Aber es gibt auch immer mehr sehr sehr kleine 1,2 mann feierabend betriebe (hab mir da was geordert) die dir mehr oder weniger schweissen was du möchtest, meist halt aus stahl.
Und gar nicht mal teuer im vergleich zur mainstream standardware...

Bin echt gespannt was es wird


----------



## aka (11. März 2017)




----------



## DJT (15. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so... es ist sehr schwierig einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein Helius AM zu finden, welches mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß macht



Hier der Nachfolger
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig-was-du-hast-teil-2.435115/page-398#post-14422918


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (27. März 2017)

*HALLELUYAH - Lobet den HERRN !*


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. April 2017)

Jetzt  mit neuen Bremsen,  ähm korrigiere Ankern:


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2017)

Laut Gebrauchsanweisung daf man die Scheibe net wirklich fahren. Mußte mich nämlich auch mit dem Thema Magura bei der Freundin beschäftigen.

G.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. April 2017)

Laut Donald Trump sollte Deutschland auch wieder seine Mauer aufbauen....

So ein Kappes. Ich Fahre auf meiner MT 8 am Hardtail auch Shimanoscheiben.... Problemlos seit Tausenden Kilometern...

Meinst du wirklich Magura macht bei seinen scheiben ewas groß anders als Shimano? Das sind CNC gefräste Edelstahlscheiben... mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Laut Donald Trump sollte Deutschland auch wieder seine Mauer aufbauen....
> 
> So ein Kappes. Ich Fahre auf meiner MT 8 am Hardtail auch Shimanoscheiben.... Problemlos seit Tausenden Kilometern...
> 
> Meinst du wirklich Magura macht bei seinen scheiben ewas groß anders als Shimano? Das sind CNC gefräste Edelstahlscheiben... mehr nicht.



Geht da eher um die Scheibendicke, weil Shimanoscheiben schon in neu dünner sind als das Maß der Verschleißgrenze von Magurascheiben.
Fahren halt die Kolben weiter aus und da zählt jedes Zehntel. Wobei ich mir da jetzt auch nicht den Kopf machen würde, falls ich Shimanoscheiben über hätte 
Ansonsten würde ich eher auf die Dächlescheiben wechseln, weil die Magura verchleißen ja in Zeitraffer.

G.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. April 2017)

Scheiben die im Zeitraffer verschleißen?  :-D

Hab mir auf dein anraten hin mal günstig zwei neue Magura Storm SL geholt... will daran jetzt nicht sparen bei der MT7.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2017)

Ja mein Vielfahrerfreund meinte die Sinterbeläge fressen die Scheiben auf  
Bei meiner Freundin warens hinten auf 2 Satz Bremsbeläge eine Storm HC Scheibe auf 1,75mm herunten.
Jetzt mal die teuren Magurascheiben montiert, also die Storm SL und am Austauschvorderrad die Dächle.
Mittlerweile bereue ich aber die Storm SL gekauft zu haben, weil die Dächle einfach top ist...und sogar noch ein  halbes zehntel dicker. Und der Vorderradeinbau geht echt einfacher damit.
Und sie ist absolut geräuschlos beim Bremsen. Die Storm neigt doch öfters zum Quitschen. Die Dächle ist halt superteuer, aber bin schon gespannt wie sie sich auf Abfahrten von 1000hms in den Bergen macht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2017)

Einen wichtigen Nachtrag hätte ich noch, wenn du auf die Stormscheibe wechselst. 
Fallst du die Bremse mal mit der Shimanoscheibe oder mit angefahrenen Backen entlüftet hast, dann ist es so das es auch ohne entlüften geht, du aber zuviel Öl in der Bremse hast.
Sehr gefährlich bei den Magurahebeln, da sie nur aus Kubststoff sind und dann wegen Überdruck bei heftigem Bremsen aufplatzen können.
Sieht man dann bei dene die einen Kabelbinder um den Bremshebel haben, damits danach wieder dicht ist.
Also lieber nochmal mit neuen Belägen und Scheiben auf die richtige Ölstandsmenge bringen.

G.


----------



## Metty (9. April 2017)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2017)

Wenn ich immer die Bilder vom Helius sehe, dann bekomme ich immer den Drang doch mal wieder mit dem Nucli zu fahren 

G.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. April 2017)

Was hindert dich dran?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2017)

Das Effi und das GPI...und das Nucli ist so schön, bis in die kleinste Ritze sauber und steht in der Wohnung 

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. April 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Effi und das GPI...und das Nucli ist so schön, bis in die kleinste Ritze sauber und steht in der Wohnung
> 
> G.



Putzen ist der größte Fehler.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. April 2017)

Verstehe ich nicht... nach jeder Tour wirds ordentlich sauber gemacht und gut ists... wer fährt muss halt auch putzen.

Also ich sage mal so: nach jeder Tour gehören bei mir 30-45 Min Grobreinigung immer mit aufm Plan....


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2017)

Bei Halbzeit der Karfreitagstour. Hin und wieder musste ich mit dem neuen 80er Lenker aufpassen, dass ich nicht am Grünzeug hängenbleibe. Aber nachdem ich mich an den genauso breiten Lenker am Argon gewöhnt hatte, wollte ich den doch überwiegenden  Fahrkomfort auch am alten Helius haben.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. April 2017)

80er idt aber schon arg breit. Ich meine man nimmt den breiten Lenker ja um die Schulterbreite etwas auszugleichen wie ich das verstanden habe... da musst du aber für nen 80er echt nen breites Kreuz haben.

Also ich komme bbei meinem 190cm (normale Statur) mit 740mm wunderbar hin.


----------



## aka (15. April 2017)

Unterwegs im Schwarzwald ☺


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. April 2017)

Nett... ja der Schwarzwald... schön ists da...


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> 80er idt aber schon arg breit. Ich meine man nimmt den breiten Lenker ja um die Schulterbreite etwas auszugleichen wie ich das verstanden habe... da musst du aber für nen 80er echt nen breites Kreuz haben.


 
Breites Kreuz, äh, ja. Zumindest im Verhältnis zu meiner restlichen Statur. Also ich bin 161 cm lang (morgens) und hab ne Masse von 47 kg. Die Schulterbreite ist 45 cm und hat damit 10 cm mehr als die Hüfte. Ein 74er Lenker war vorher drauf und immer wenn ich vom Argon aufs Helius gwechselt habe, wollte ich weiter greifen als der Lenker breit war. Aber mehr als 80 cm wäre bei mir dann wirklich zuviel des Guten.
Das Helius ist auch eine Anfertigung in der Größe "Zwerg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Mai 2017)

He, heute war ich auf Exkursion:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 

Schön war`s dort. Die Jungs haben tolle Trails gebaut und das Helius lief super


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Mai 2017)




----------



## aka (28. Juli 2017)

Danke an Nicolai für das Helius CC - ein Top Allrounder, der trotz 26" und steilem Lenkwinkel seit Jahren ein Super Begleiter ist


----------



## wowbagger (23. April 2020)

... Da habe ich ganz tief im Forum graben müssen aber irgendwo war doch dieser Faden... ? 







Unterwegs auf den Trails der Trailsurfer von Beilstein. 
Habe damals einen Angelset von Canekreek von Guru einbauen lassen und er hat die 0,5°  Lagerschale eingebaut. Jetzt habe ich die 1,5° Schale eingebaut und das Helius ist von der Geo wieder fast up to date. Und ja 26" kommt auch wieder ?


----------



## FZ1 (16. April 2021)

...mal wieder das Helius an die Sonne gelassen 





bleibt fit, gesund und fröhlich


----------



## FZ1 (6. Juni 2021)

......Bike Park 



.....bleibt fit, gesund und fröhlich


----------



## aka (11. August 2021)

Immer noch ein super Rad, das Helius 👍👍


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. August 2021)

Super Teil - gerne hätte ich auch nochmal ein Helius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (11. August 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Immer noch ein super Rad, das Helius 👍👍



Auch geile Hose, wenn ich das mal sagen darf!


----------



## FZ1 (15. August 2021)

..........Bike-Park 





bleibt gesund, fit und fröhlich


----------

